# DocEvil vous répond



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez des questions à poser en direct au Tout-Puissant ?
Il vous écoute.















P.S. : Ceci est mon tout premier essai pour produire un sujet médiocre, mais je suis sûr qu'avec vos questions pertinentes, vos remarques toujours si judicieuses et vos drames intimes, on peut en faire un best-seller.


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique!!  

Tellement puissant que le forum a été mis à jour !!


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est pour parer à l'afflux de questions !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique!!
> 
> Tellement puissant que le forum a été mis à jour !!



Oui hein ? Ces cons-là ont fait péter le standard !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Tuuuuuuuuut ..... tuuuuuuuuuuut .... tuuuuuuuuut

oui ?
- Allô c'est le monsieur tout puissant à l'appareil ? bon alors voilà je voudrais savoir si dans votre boule vous voyez quelque chose pour moi ... je suis pas trop difficile hein ...

Alors ?


----------



## reineman (8 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tuuuuuuuuut ..... tuuuuuuuuuuut .... tuuuuuuuuut
> 
> oui ?
> - Allô c'est le monsieur tout puissant à l'appareil ? bon alors voilà je voudrais savoir si dans votre boule vous voyez quelque chose pour moi ... je suis pas trop difficile hein ...
> ...



il lit l'avenir dans les petites culottes..uniquement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il lit l'avenir dans les petites culottes..uniquement.



 Par contre moi je vois le tien dans tes posts  :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> - Allô c'est le monsieur tout puissant à l'appareil ? bon alors voilà je voudrais savoir si dans votre boule vous voyez quelque chose pour moi ... je suis pas trop difficile hein ...



Je ne dis pas l'avenir, belle enfant. Non qu'il me soit inconnu, mais bien parce que te le révéler équivaudrait à intervenir sur ton destin individuel et, en choisissant de le modifier, sur le destin collectif de l'humanité (pas le journal, hein ?)

Bon, je vois vaguement un truc dans le tee-shirt, mais j'ai des interférences.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

Chuis à l'antenne là ? c't'à moi ? oui alors voilà, heu, je voudrais savoir si je peux mettre en réseau mon LC 475 avec un PC sous Mandrake 1.0 - ceci après l'avoir mis sous Tiger et installé une imprimante à plasma, et puis aussi je voudrais savoir ou trouver des sérialle (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit mais on m'a dit que c'était légal en tous cas hein) pour le soft qui permet de copier des DVD.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il lit l'avenir dans les petites culottes..uniquement.



C'est bien pourquoi tu me poses un problème, petit : je ne fais pas dans la layette.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Chuis à l'antenne là ? c't'à moi ? oui alors voilà, heu, je voudrais savoir si je peux mettre en réseau mon LC 475 avec un PC sous Mandrake 1.0 - ceci après l'avoir mis sous Tiger et installé une imprimante à plasma, et puis aussi je voudrais savoir ou trouver des sérialle (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit mais on m'a dit que c'était légal en tous cas hein) pour le soft qui permet de copier des DVD.
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Tu trouveras toutes ces informations dans la partie technique de ces forums.

Pour les serials, je peux te les dealer sur iChat, salon "entrehommes". Mais tu connais.


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

dis, m'sieur, c'est quand le prochain Podcast ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas l'avenir, belle enfant. Non qu'il me soit inconnu, mais bien parce que te le révéler équivaudrait à intervenir sur ton destin individuel et, en choisissant de le modifier, sur le destin collectif de l'humanité (pas le journal, hein ?)
> 
> Bon, je vois vaguement un truc dans le tee-shirt, mais j'ai des interférences.


ah ... :rose:



Allô ... oui j'ai déjà appelé monsieur tout puissant ... j'ai une autre question mais c'est pour une copine ... elle voudrait savoir si Sm est célibataire et si euh il en mange autant qu'il en parle ou bien si c'est comme chez McKain©  merci beaucoup monsieur Doc ... pour elle


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> dis, m'sieur, c'est quand le prochain Podcast ?



Cela, jeune homme, n'est pas entre mes seules mains.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allô ... oui j'ai déjà appelé monsieur tout puissant ... j'ai une autre question mais c'est pour une copine ... elle voudrait savoir si Sm est célibataire et si euh il en mange autant qu'il en parle ou bien si c'est comme chez McKain©  merci beaucoup monsieur Doc ... pour elle



SM est célibataire. Par ailleurs, c'est le cofondateur de McKain©.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> SM est célibataire.










hum bon je transmets à ma copine  :rose:  


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, c'est le cofondateur de McKain©.


Ah ...


----------



## jahrom (8 Janvier 2006)

Cher Doc,

Est ce que comme monsieur Honoré Boukouni Wédaille Jimblad Bongo Kedomali, vous pouvez me donner les resultats du loto et aussi guérir ma maman de sa maladie ? 

Merci Doc.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

*Tu ne prendras point le nom de l'Éternel*
ton Dieu, en vain; car l'Éternel ne laissera point impuni celui qui prendra son nom en vain.


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cher Doc,
> 
> Est ce que comme monsieur Honoré Boukouni Wédaille Jimblad Bongo Kedomali, vous pouvez me donner les resultats du loto et aussi guérir ma maman de sa maladie ?
> 
> Merci Doc.


Pour ça, je m'en suis toujours remis à mon seul dieu, le seul qui fasse du vin de messe au Picon  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil, vous répondez parfois aux mp ou aux mails ? :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, vous répondez parfois aux mp ou aux mails ? :style:


Aux mps ?

non !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cher Doc,
> 
> Est ce que comme monsieur Honoré Boukouni Wédaille Jimblad Bongo Kedomali, vous pouvez me donner les resultats du loto et aussi guérir ma maman de sa maladie ?
> 
> Merci Doc.



Comme Monsieur Einstein vous l'a dit en son temps, je ne joue pas aux dés. Encore moins à la loterie.

Quant à votre Maman, si elle est malade, c'est d'un médecin qu'elle a besoin. Et si vous avez peur pour elle ou que vous avez de la peine, c'est alors vous qui avez besoin de moi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne prendras point le nom de l'Éternel*
> ton Dieu, en vain; car l'Éternel ne laissera point impuni celui qui prendra son nom en vain.



Tu es bien du genre à croire toutes les conneries que je n'ai pas écrites.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, vous répondez parfois aux mp ou aux mails ? :style:



Moi parfois. Mais Xavier est négligent. Je lui en dirai deux mots.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, je m'en suis toujours remis à mon seul dieu, le seul qui fasse du vin de messe au Picon  :love:




*Clair qu'un Dieu qui transformerait*
la bière en Picon bière on a tout à y gagner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aux mps ?
> 
> non !



Bon ça va comme ça les filles ! Je ne suis pas un objet sexuel !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon ben ma grand-mère elle vous aimait beaucoup, et mon papa et mon beau-frère Riad aussi, mais ils vous voient pas dans la même maison, et d'ailleurs mon beau-frère y vous voit pas avec une tête particulière il a pas le droit, alors qu'au contraire ben mon père (vu qu'il est orthodoxe, mais tendance grec voyez ?) ben au contraire y vous voit dans une image super chargée avec de l'or partout trop et ça sent la fumée._
> Voilà.
> Merci.



Je suis partout le même. Ce sont les hommes qui sont différents. Ils voient ce qu'on leur enseigne ou ce qu'ils veulent voir. Parfois même, ils ne voient rien. N'était la douleur qu'ils en conçoivent, cela n'aurait guère d'importance.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va comme ça les filles ! Je ne suis pas un objet sexuel !


 Ben si ! enfin c'est ce que la pub disait hein ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bien du genre à croire toutes les conneries que je n'ai pas écrites.


*J'ai beau chercher parmi les prophètes*
je ne vois aucune mention faite au nom de DocEvil dans le Saint Livre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ! enfin c'est ce que la pub disait hein ...



La publicité n'est jamais que l'art de vous faire croire que vous avez besoin de ce dont vous n'aviez même pas envie...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai beau chercher parmi les prophètes*
> je ne vois aucune mention faite au nom de DocEvil dans le Saint Livre.



Normal, banane : il est liturgiquement interdit de prononcer mon nom.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras toutes ces informations dans la partie technique de ces forums.
> 
> Pour les serials, je peux te les dealer sur iChat, salon "entrehommes". Mais tu connais.


Je pensais que le tout-puissant aurait retrouvé le sujet destiné aux questions PC de l'un de ses plus fidèles adeptes  

Faut pas pousser Marie Madeleine avec l'eau du bain non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, Mec : mon père et mon beau-frère ils aiment bien parler de toi et comparer ce qu'ils pensent, ressentent ou ont appris, et ma mère elle fait des gateaux et du café et tout le monde s'entend bien.
> :love:
> :love:



Ce n'est hélas pas le cas partout et je le déplore. Mais je vous ai laissé libres de vos choix. Je ne peux que vous pardonner et vous épauler, pas assumer vos erreurs.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que le tout-puissant aurait retrouvé le sujet destiné aux questions PC de l'un de ses plus fidèles adeptes
> 
> Faut pas pousser Marie Madeleine avec l'eau du bain non plus ! :rateau:



Crois bien que je n'oublie pas celui qui, le premier, a vu ma face. 


EDIT : Le premier qui parle de mon pile, je le flingue.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Crois bien que je n'oublie pas celui qui, le premier, a vu ma face.



mon cul oui


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Normal, banane : il est liturgiquement interdit de prononcer mon nom.




Elohim !!!!!!! on a retrouvé Yahvé !!!!  


bonjour Dieu, tu permets que je tutoie, c'est comme ça qu'on fait chez moi, je sais que tu préfères les convenances et les salamalecs mais au fait tu me foudroies quand ?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mon cul oui




tu es né "en chaise" ?


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

Dis moi doc j'ai un problème, quand je regarde l'avenir j'espère alors que le présent me gonfle, hors hier je pensais pareil, est ce que la bière peut me sauver ?  
merci de ton aide oh mon Doc


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais au fait tu me foudroies quand ?



Je n'ai pas de raison de te foudroyer. Tu es libre de croire ce que tu veux. La question demeurera toujours : veux-tu ce qui est ?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de raison de te foudroyer. Tu es libre de croire ce que tu veux. La question demeurera toujours : veux-tu ce qui est ?


ça dépend quel parfum ça a...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi doc j'ai un problème, quand je regarde l'avenir j'espère alors que le présent me gonfle, hors hier je pensais pareil, est ce que la bière peut me sauver ?
> merci de ton aide oh mon Doc



Non. Toi seul peut te sauver. Si tu crois que la bière est une solution, alors elle en devient une. C'est à toi de déterminer si cette solution te convient ou si ta vie peut être autre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend quel parfum ça a...



La vérité n'a pas de parfum. On la dit amère, mais personne ne l'a jamais goûtée.


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Toi seul peut te sauver. Si tu crois que la bière est une solution, alors elle en devient une. C'est à toi de déterminer si cette solution te convient ou si ta vie peut être autre.


Pourtant, metre 20, tout le monde fini en biere non ?  .........


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, metre 20, tout le monde fini en biere non ?  .........



La polysémie est l'ennemie de l'exégète. 


P.S. : Je viens de vérifier, y'a pas de contrepétrie.


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

sur ces belles paroles, je vais manger mon beurre demi sel, faire ma prière et me coucher...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sur ces belles paroles, je vais manger mon beurre demi sel, faire ma prière et me coucher...



N'oublie pas de te brosser les dents. Y'a pas d'miracle : le fluor, rien que le fluor !


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas d'miracle


un mythe tombe, je croyais que tu étais là pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> un mythe tombe, je croyais que tu étais là pour ça



Je n'aime pas faire de miracles. Si vous n'avez pas besoin de preuves pour croire en vous, pourquoi vous en faut-il pour croire en moi ?


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de te brosser les dents. Y'a pas d'miracle : le fluor, rien que le fluor !



Ah bon??  Mon docteur à moi elle m'a dit que c'était pas bon pour la santé trop de fluor  Et puis c'est incompatible avec l'homeopathie  

C'est vrai??   Oh tout puissant


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

donc pour les miracles, rien ne vaut le Picon©


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon??  Mon docteur à moi elle m'a dit que c'était pas bon pour la santé trop de fluor  Et puis c'est incompatible avec l'homeopathie
> 
> C'est vrai??   Oh tout puissant



Trop de tout est nuisible pour la santé. Le fluor est bon pour les dents.
Par ailleurs, il semble que ce soit la présence de menthe dans le dentifrice, et non celle du fluor, qui nuise à l'efficacité des médecines homéopathiques.









Dans le cas du dentifrice à la menthe, bien sûr...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> sur ces belles paroles, je vais manger mon beurre demi sel, faire ma prière et me coucher...



Tu peux aussi aller te faire donner les fesses.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne prendras point le nom de l'Éternel*
> ton Dieu, en vain; car l'Éternel ne laissera point impuni celui qui prendra son nom en vain.



Ouah t'as vu Pulp Fiction toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Bon, les enfants, DocEvil va être très occupé demain. Il doit s'occuper de tas d'endroits différents dans ce vaste univers et il ne sera pas joignable dans la journée, de 8 h à 17 h au bas mot.
Donc, si vous avez des questions à lui poser, si vous souhaitez lui raconter vos gros ou vos petits malheurs, votre poussée d'acné ou vos histoires de c½ur (et de cul aussi, sm), votre misère sexuelle et/ou affective, vos guerres-que-je-fais-rien-pour-les-arrêter, vos famines, vos maladies diverses et variées, et toutes les saloperies en ce bas monde dont quelqu'un l'a rendu responsable un jour au moins, laissez un message après le bip. Il sera fera un plaisir de vous répondre dès son retour. Voilà, voilà.

En revanche, si vous avez besoin de lui pour un gros chagrin, parce qu'il vous manque une petite chaleur, une consolation, une caresse, sifflez-moi. J'arrive de suite.









BIP.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si vous avez des questions à lui poser, si vous souhaitez lui raconter vos gros ou vos petits malheurs



Juste un truc : t'as rien comme protection/remède contre l'urssaf ? 

PS : pour l'exégète et la polysémie, plus j'y pense et plus je doute, tu sais ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Juste un truc : t'as rien comme protection/remède contre l'urssaf ?



Et l'émigration, c'est pour les mollusques ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> PS : pour l'exégète et la polysémie, plus j'y pense et plus je doute, tu sais ?



T'as bien raison. Le doute, c'est la foi.


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2006)

Je m'excuse, je l'ai déjà fait mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher : les icônes ne sont plus ce qu'elles étaient :






Einstein a dit qu'il ne jouait pas aux dés ; Héraclite disait que son cousin, le temps, était un enfant qui jouait aux dés ; Steve Jobs a dit qu'il cherchait à vous piquer vos jouets


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Einstein a dit qu'il ne jouait pas aux dés ; Héraclite disait que son cousin, le temps, était un enfant qui jouait aux dés ; Steve Jobs a dit qu'il cherchait à vous piquer vos jouets



Tu fais chier, je vais finir par perdre toute crédibilité.


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier, je vais finir par perdre toute crédibilité.



Pense-tu ! à notre époque, faut amuser la galerie pour avoir des disciples 

PS. je précise : dans Luc G, le G, c'est pas le G de Judas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pense-tu ! à notre époque, faut amuser la galerie pour avoir des disciples



Tu es un sage, Luc, un vieux singe. Je l'ai toujours su. Et je ne t'en respecte que davantage.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un sage, Luc, un vieux singe. Je l'ai toujours su. Et je ne t'en respecte que davantage.



Sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, moi les sages, j'ai envie de les buter.


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, moi les sages, j'ai envie de les buter.



Comme disait l'autre, il y un temps pour toutes choses, Sonny  

Accessoirement, ne te laisse pas souffler des idées par le saint-esprit, s'il te dit que quelqu'un est un sage, ne le crois pas, ça t'évitera de te faire de la bile en-dehors des repas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

çà y est j'ai enfin trouvé dieu mac g  
alors me pardonneras-tu mon entrée "fracassante" dans la famille
 
signé : une ibookeuse:rose: 

ps : au fait connais-tu le nombre d'utilisateurs mac en france? et le nombre d'utilisatrices aussi euhhh


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà y est j'ai enfin trouvé dieu mac g



:afraid: prête à tout pour les faveurs du bar ?



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> alors me pardonneras-tu mon entrée "fracassante" dans la famille
> 
> signé : une ibookeuse:rose:



Tu as un avantage sur les iboukeurs...tu es ibookeuse ...



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ps : au fait connais-tu le nombre d'utilisateurs mac en france? et le nombre d'utilisatrices aussi euhhh



Il y a d'autres forum je te rassures...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: prête à tout pour les faveurs du bar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:love: bah ...euh....c à dire.......que.......... 

en tous cas ma question tient pour le nombre d'utilisateurs mac, j'en ai aucune idée..


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :love: bah ...euh....c à dire.......que..........
> 
> en tous cas ma question tient pour le nombre d'utilisateurs mac, j'en ai aucune idée..




C'est pas la quantité mais la qualité qui compte


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la quantité mais la qualité qui compte



çà j'avais remarqué
 
mais n'empêche que ... j'aimerais bien savoir quand même...lol euh têtue moi


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

D'un point de vue des effectifs théoriques c'est du 50/50 ... Ca te va comme réponse ..?


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà j'avais remarqué
> 
> mais n'empêche que ... j'aimerais bien savoir quand même...lol euh têtue moi



Disons quelques millions, mais probable qu'on n'atteint pas les 10 millions.
C'est une fourchette très grossière, à toi de voir si ça te nourrit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

...  _*C'est interdit aux colporteurs et démarcheurs en tous genres!!!*_

_*ON A DÉJÀ TOUT C'QU'IL FAUT, MON PETIT MONSIEUR!*_  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

'tain c'est territorial un corse ma parole !


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà j'avais remarqué
> 
> mais n'empêche que ... j'aimerais bien savoir quand même...lol euh têtue moi




Sa grandeur céleste est allée se coucher...

Il te répondra demain, s'il n'est pas trop occupé à déconner avec Sonny...son apôtre


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...  _*C'est interdit aux colporteurs et démarcheurs en tous genres!!!*_



Aux démarcheurs, je veux bien. Mais si on doit éliminer tous les colporteurs de nouvelles douteuses, question population, ça  va être le Causse Méjean, le bar !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pense-tu ! à notre époque, faut amuser la galerie pour avoir des disciples
> 
> PS. je précise : dans Luc G, le G, c'est pas le G de Judas




Pourra-t-on avoir un évangile Luc ? 

2ème question pour Dieu : y f'ra beau demain ?

Et question subsidiaire : est-ce que le schmilblick tient toujours dans la main ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

Faut voir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est territorial un corse ma parole !



Ta parole et celle de Dieu se valent bien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et question subsidiaire : est-ce que le schmilblick tient toujours dans la main ?



à son grand regret: oui


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

tain!..y'a le géant vert qui rode dans les parages...il ferme tous les threads 'hors charte'..


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à son grand regret: oui



biiiiip biiiiiip

la journée est pas finie...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un sage, Luc, un vieux singe. Je l'ai toujours su. Et je ne t'en respecte que davantage.



et sinon, y'a moyen d'aller à con fesse?


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourra-t-on avoir un évangile Luc ?



Psychosociologiquement parlant, serait-ce bien utile ? 




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 2ème question pour Dieu : y f'ra beau demain ?



Ici, pas besoin de Dieu pour prévoir ça : il va encore faire un temps dégueulasse, on se croirait en Normandie (enfin, il paraît, je n'ai pas encore été voir) 




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et question subsidiaire : est-ce que le schmilblick tient toujours dans la main ?


 
Des fois, ça glisse


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> la journée est pas finie...



Vu le sujet, la moindre des choses, c'est qu'on ait l'éternité devant nous


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

ok merci j'attendrais que dieu et ses saints me répondent dès qu'ils seront dispos les pov  pas facile comme job


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier, je vais finir par perdre toute crédibilité.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partout le même. Ce sont les hommes qui sont différents. Ils voient ce qu'on leur enseigne ou ce qu'ils veulent voir. Parfois même, ils ne voient rien. N'était la douleur qu'ils en conçoivent, cela n'aurait guère d'importance.


Dieu se contredit...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

arffff!! mdr! il avait ptet trop bu


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela, jeune homme, n'est pas entre mes seules mains.


pomme-majuscule-G "toubartouze"


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci j'attendrais que dieu et ses saints me répondent dès qu'ils seront dispos les pov  pas facile comme job


on vas pas les plaindre non plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

*Doc ??

Comment on fait les bébés ???*


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Doc ??
> 
> Comment on fait les bébés ???*




Tu prends une rose pour les filles, un choux-fleur pour les garçons...tu en fais une soupe...

et hop au lit ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

Est-ce que Jésus aime les frites ?
Je vous demande ça car j'ai vu un jour à la télé une foldingue raconter que Jésus était venu la voir chez elle et qu'elle lui avait fait des frites.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai vu un jour à la télé une foldingue raconter que Jésus était venu la voir chez elle et qu'elle lui avait fait des frites.



Et lui, qu'est-ce qu'il lui a fait?... Elle a pas dit? ...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un pourrait bouler rouge Boniface de ma part?...me faire un pret en quelque sorte? merçi...ca sera dument remboursé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait bouler rouge Boniface de ma part?...me faire un pret en quelque sorte? merçi...ca sera dument remboursé



Je suis en train de te compter les intérets... Patience, Kertrouduk... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

C'est sympa boniface comme surnom...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa boniface comme surnom...



Pour une pause gasronomique, pensez donc aux quenelles Petitjean©...
PetitJean©, c'est bon. Mangez-en. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour une pause gasronomique, pensez donc aux quenelles Petitjean©...
> PetitJean©, c'est bon. Mangez-en. :love:


 
Le gout de la simplicité.... j'adore...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mangez-en. :love:




 ça rigole plus là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour une pause gasronomique, pensez donc aux quenelles Petitjean©...
> PetitJean©, c'est bon. Mangez-en. :love:



moi, perso, ce qui est prédigéré... :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le gout de la simplicité.... j'adore...



Quand les produits de base sont bons, y'a pas photo...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Dites, les enfants, j'aimerais tout de même que ce fil ne soit pas fermé avant que je puisse vous répondre... 

Néanmoins, comme je l'ai dit par ailleurs, vous êtes libres de vos choix.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Tiens revoilà sa sainteté  :love: 

ça va sur ton nuage ?


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

je crois avoir lu dans un bouquin de psychacanalyse que les gens qui font des doigts d'honneur à la societé, c'est par compensation du fait qu'ils ne sachent pas raidir leur membre vigoureux a l'occasion des femmes....une sorte de transfert s'opère , dans ce geste ..ithyphallique...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je crois avoir lu dans un bouquin de psychacanalyse que les gens qui font des doigts d'honneur à la societé, c'est par compensation du fait qu'ils ne sachent pas raidir leur membre vigoureux a l'occasion des femmes....une sorte de transfert s'opère , dans ce geste ..ithyphallique...




Faut pas tout croire ce que tu lis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je crois avoir lu dans un bouquin de psychacanalyse que les gens qui font des doigts d'honneur à la societé, c'est par compensation du fait qu'ils ne sachent pas raidir leur membre vigoureux a l'occasion des femmes....une sorte de transfert s'opère , dans ce geste ..ithyphallique...



... Non, non non... Pas à la société... Du tout... A toi, si tu veux... Rien qu'à toi, ma p'tite crèpe Suzette... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je crois avoir lu dans un bouquin de psychacanalyse ...



Ah oui au fait et ce thread mythique qu'on attend depuis si longtemps ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui au fait et ce thread mythique qu'on attend depuis si longtemps ???



Ne va pas nous le bousculer... Après il se braque et il vitupère grave... C'est terrible ce syndrome de La Tourette...


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après il se braque et il vitupère grave...



Et alors ? suffit d'ignorer à ce qu'on m'a dit


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne va pas nous le bousculer... Après il se braque et il vitupère grave... C'est terrible ce syndrome de La Tourette...


chacun ses vices boniface, moi mes tocs, toi tu decapsules 126 kanterbrau avec tes dents en une minute a la foire aux navets de calvi, sur les hauteur de la coline de saint glinglin chaque été.
chacun sa marotte..son petit dada...Maitre Kanter!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> chacun ses vices boniface, moi mes tocs, toi tu decapsules 126 kanterbrau avec tes dents en une minute a la foire aux navets de calvi, sur les hauteur de la coline de saint glinglin chaque été.
> chacun sa marotte...son arlesienne...son petit dada...Maitre Kanter!




Non, tu vois, Quetzalk... Ignorer ça? Au grand jamais!!! C'est trop bon... Surtout quand le mec met un quart d'heure à le pondre... Pour rien au monde je ne mettrais mon comique troupier Breton dans une quelconque liste d'ignorés... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Excusez moi du derangement msieur-dames mais ou savez-vous ou sont les WC svp?


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi du derangement msieur-dames mais ou savez-vous ou sont les WC svp?



le fondement t'échappe? tu tonitrues de l'arriere train?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, c'est le Doc qui va vous foudroyer de faire partir son beau thread en sucette...


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Doc, je trouve que tu délaisses "c'est comment devant le mac? (quand personne ne regarde)"


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Doc, je trouve que tu délaisses "c'est comment devant le mac? (quand personne ne regarde)"


Mais non, Dieu est omni-présent :love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Dieu est omni-présent :love:



Les voies de Dieu sont impénétrables....


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Dieu est omni-présent :love:




OVNI-présent ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les voies de Dieu sont impénétrables....



'Va finir par en avoir plein le cul, Dieu, de ce genre de remarques...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

ca vole haut!


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Va finir par en avoir plein le cul, Dieu, de ce genre de remarques...




Dieu n'est que bonté ... et tolérance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

dis doc , comment faire pour montrer mes talent de superbe chanteuse 
devant mon mac avec la complicité de la isight ? 


j'ai pas trouvé , mais vraiment ché nada ....
pas moyen de pouvoir me filmer:rose: :rose: :rose: 


_oui je comprends ...... vous aimez pas la pluie mais si j'y  met du mien  peut etre vous aurez la neige_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Il te faut un soft qui s'appelle Gcam... Fais une recherche, il est gratos...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

> C'est terrible ce syndrome de La Tourette



Quoi c'est çà ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est çà ?



http://www.aqst.com/html/accueil.html


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

> la foire aux navets de calvi



Non ! Alors là je m'insurge ! On ne peut laisser dire des choses pareilles et qu'on se le dise : la Corse n'est pas du tout réputée pour ses navets mais pour ses châtaignes, ses porcs sauvages, ses charcutailles et ses fromages de caractère.


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est çà ?



c'est mon syndrome..gilles de la tourette...
c'est une sorte de toc...je lance des insanités a la cantonade...sans préavis, comme ça..a l'arrache!
salope!...oups pardon!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Alors là je m'insurge ! On ne peut laisser dire des choses pareilles et qu'on se le dise : la Corse n'est pas du tout réputée pour ses navets mais pour ses châtaignes, ses porcs sauvages, ses charcutailles et ses fromages de caractère.



... et l'emplâtrage de touristes qui se la jouent un peu trop...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon syndrome..gilles de la tourette...
> c'est une sorte de toc...je lance des insanités a la cantonade...sans préavis, comme ça..a l'arrache!
> salope!...oups pardon!


Dieu... euh Doc... dans sa grande bonté et dans sa grande clémence pourra certainement faire quelque chose pour toi... tu es déjà dans le bon thread, c'est déjà ça  

Repentissez-vous ou Doc vous enverra griller en n'enfer    :rateau: (quoique...  )


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> dis doc , comment faire pour montrer mes talent de superbe chanteuse
> devant mon mac avec la complicité de la isight ?
> 
> 
> ...



c'est cool, je demande au doc de nous faire une petite vidéo, et c'est tatav qui s'y colle 

j'ai hâte


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Dieu est omni-présent :love:



et on est prié de ne pas confondre avec ubicuistre.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> et on est *prié* de ne pas confondre avec ubicuistre.




Hé oui


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Doc, je trouve que tu délaisses "c'est comment devant le mac? (quand personne ne regarde)"



Après avoir commis une dizaine de petites séquences, on m'a fait remarquer que je tournais en rond.
Cela m'a terriblement vexé, et d'autant plus à vrai dire que c'était rigoureusement exact.
Si, un jour, j'ai à nouveau une idée digne de ce sujet, je vous la présenterai. Pour le moment, ce n'est pas le cas.

Par ailleurs, je n'aime pas m'acharner sur de vieux sujets. J'apprécie à sa juste valeur le moment où ils vivent "sans moi", comme c'est le cas pour celui dont tu parles. Cela me laisse le champ libre pour proposer de nouvelles idées, même si elles ne rencontrent pas toutes le même succès.


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir commis une dizaine de petites séquences, on m'a fait remarquer que je tournais en rond.
> Cela m'a terriblement vexé, et d'autant plus à vrai dire que c'était rigoureusement exact.
> Si, un jour, j'ai à nouveau une idée digne de ce sujet, je vous la présenterai. Pour le moment, ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je n'aime pas m'acharner sur de vieux sujets. J'apprécie à sa juste valeur le moment où ils vivent "sans moi", comme c'est le cas pour celui dont tu parles. Cela me laisse le champ libre pour proposer de nouvelles idées, même si elles ne rencontrent pas toutes le même succès.



C'est pas grave, j'attends la chanson de robertav


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Repentissez-vous ou Doc vous enverra griller en n'enfer    :rateau: (quoique...  )



L'enfer n'existe pas. La bonté est difficile, c'est tout.

La plupart des autres questions posées aujourd'hui n'appelaient pas, à mon sens, de réponse.


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'enfer n'existe pas. La bonté est difficile, c'est tout.



De même que le noir est une absence de couleur, le mal est une absence de bien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> De même que le noir est une absence de couleur, le mal est une absence de bien.



Tout l'univers des hommes repose sur le contraste et la dénomination.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Dis Doc, pourquoi maintenant que je paye l'adsl 3 de mes voisins viennent de brancher le wifi sans clé WEP ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis Doc, pourquoi maintenant que je paye l'adsl 3 de mes voisins viennent de brancher le wifi sans clé WEP ?



T'es vraiment rien qu'un looser.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

Dis, Doc, on se demandait (on cogite en équipe :love: ), ne penses-tu pas que malgré tous ces trips mystiques, notre mode de vie baba cool n'est pas sous le point de crouler sachant que nous sommes noyés dans les crédits (notre société), pire que l'Afrique et que nous avons créé une bulle (le capitalisme) qui gonfle et qui est vouée à péter ? Surtout pour un système qui n'en a rien à foutre de nous, pourvu que nous consommons...    

Enfin, ça ne nous empêchera pas de boire de l'absinthe :love:


----------



## macarel (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Doc, on se demandait (on cogite en équipe :love: ), ne penses-tu pas que malgré tous ces trips mystiques, notre mode de vie baba cool n'est pas sous le point de crouler sachant que nous sommes noyés dans les crédits (notre société), pire que l'Afrique et que nous avons créé une bulle (le capitalisme) qui gonfle et qui est vouée à péter ? Surtout pour un système qui n'en a rien à foutre de nous, pourvu que nous consommons...
> 
> Enfin, ça ne nous empêchera pas de boire de l'absinthe :love:


Tè, ça me donne envie d'écouter Welcome to the Machine, avec une cigarette avec des plantes qui rendent fou


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Doc, on se demandait (on cogite en équipe :love: ), ne penses-tu pas que malgré tous ces trips mystiques, notre mode de vie baba cool n'est pas sous le point de crouler sachant que nous sommes noyés dans les crédits (notre société), pire que l'Afrique et que nous avons créé une bulle (le capitalisme) qui gonfle et qui est vouée à péter ? Surtout pour un système qui n'en a rien à foutre de nous, pourvu que nous consommons...
> 
> Enfin, ça ne nous empêchera pas de boire de l'absinthe :love:



Puisque tu connais les périls qui te menacent, pourquoi ne fais-tu rien pour les éviter ? Es-tu obligée de vivre la vie que tu mènes ? Es-tu forcée de « consommer » ? Es-tu obligée d'attendre que le reste du monde change pour te changer toi-même ?

Ta vie sera ce que tu en feras. Subir est un choix.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

dis Ö tout puissant, le sexe des anges ? .....     (bon un peu bateau comme question.... mais essentielle !!!)

P.S : et accessoirement les écossais sous leur kilt...."y" portent quelque chose ou c'est à l'air ?....  me suis toujours posé la question... si y'en a un qui sait ....c'est toi !!!   
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

ah oui !! je voulais savoir....t'es sur de ton existence... qui me prouve qu'il y a une "entité" supérieure !?? :hein: :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une petite bite, un gros ventre, mais je m'en fous. Est-ce grave, doc ?


----------



## Malow (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite bite, un gros ventre, mais je m'en fous. Est-ce grave, doc ?



perds ton ventre, et t'auras l'impression qu'elle est plus grosse, en tout cas tu la verras.  :rose: 

mode : pas taper


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> perds ton ventre, et t'auras l'impression qu'elle est plus grosse, en tout cas tu la verras.  :rose:




ça veut dire que je dois prendre du ventre


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> perds ton ventre, et t'auras l'impression qu'elle est plus grosse, en tout cas tu la verras.  :rose:



C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ça...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà entendu ça...:rose:



Tu as peut-être rencontré Malow dans une vie parralèle à Macgé....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dis Ö tout puissant, le sexe des anges ? .....     (bon un peu bateau comme question.... mais essentielle !!!)
> 
> P.S : et accessoirement les écossais sous leur kilt...."y" portent quelque chose ou c'est à l'air ?....  me suis toujours posé la question... si y'en a un qui sait ....c'est toi !!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> ...



Les anges n'existent pas. Il n'y a que les âmes et l'amour qui les lie aux êtres vivants. Tu comprendras le jour où tu sentiras une main disparue sur ton épaule et qu'il n'y aura personne.

Pour les Écossais, je suggère que tu vérifies par toi-même. Ça pourrait t'instruire.

Enfin, sur mon existence. Rien ne te prouve que j'existe. Mais que tu y crois ou non ne changera rien ni à la question ni à sa réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite bite, un gros ventre, mais je m'en fous. Est-ce grave, doc ?



Non. Bienvenue au club.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Si je tue un de mes prochains, mais rien qu'un, en faisant proprement disparaître la carcasse ; tu me pardonnes?...
Et après je me repentirai, promis...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si je tue un de mes prochains, mais rien qu'un, en faisant proprement disparaître la carcasse ; tu me pardonnes?...
> Et après je me repentirai, promis...



Moi oui. Mais si tu te pardonnes à toi-même, tu es perdu.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les anges n'existent pas. Il n'y a que les âmes et l'amour qui les lie aux êtres vivants. Tu comprendras le jour où tu sentiras une main disparue sur ton épaule et qu'il n'y aura personne.
> 
> Pour les Écossais, je suggère que tu vérifies par toi-même. Ça pourrait t'instruire.
> 
> Enfin, sur mon existence. Rien ne te prouve que j'existe. Mais que tu y crois ou non ne changera rien ni à la question ni à sa réponse.




en gros c'est comme la pythie de Delphes ou l'horoscope de la semaine sur téléZ, tu ne donnes aucunes réponse claires....   
....pourraît te fouler un peu quand même.....:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui. Mais si tu te pardonnes à toi-même, tu es perdu.



Bon, alors je m'assierai sur le repentir... Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en gros c'est comme la pythie de Delphes ou l'horoscope de la semaine sur téléZ, tu ne donnes aucunes réponse claires....
> ....pourraît te fouler un peu quand même.....:hein:



Laquelle de mes réponses souhaites-tu que je précise ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors je m'assierai sur le repentir... Merci



Note bien que si tu tiens absolument à tuer quelqu'un sans avoir à t'en faire le reproche par la suite, tu peux aussi essayer le suicide.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors je m'assierai sur le repentir... Merci



Un conseil : si tu as horreur du sang ne découpe pas le corps en morceau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note bien que si tu tiens absolument à tuer quelqu'un sans avoir à t'en faire le reproche par la suite, tu peux aussi essayer le suicide.


Je le note sur un aide mémoire.... Voilàààààà. C'est sur le bureau


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite bite, un gros ventre, mais je m'en fous. Est-ce grave, doc ?


pour le bide...du sport et...pour le reste....
courage..!....et tu pourras toujours dire que c'est un narghillé...si on te surprend avec ça dans ta salle de bain...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil : si tu as horreur du sang ne découpe pas le corps en morceau.



Certes, le béton et un bateau sont préférables... Mais il faut dire que la région s'y prête. Sinon, il reste les cochons, au village...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> pour le bide...du sport et...pour le reste.
> courage..!....et tu pourras toujours dire que c'est un narghillé...si on te surprend avec ça dans ta salle de bain...



C'est qui déjà qui prenait une feuille de rose pour la dernière création de Givenchy ?

Pasque v'là l'flacon.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les anges n'existent pas. Il n'y a que les âmes et l'amour qui les lie aux êtres vivants. Tu comprendras le jour où tu sentiras une main disparue sur ton épaule et qu'il n'y aura personne.
> 
> la vie après la mort ...mais çà on peut pas le savoir tant qu'on ne sera pas morts et on pourra pas revenir pour le dire aux autres... et pourtant ceux qui ont vécu une NBE  disent tous avoir vu la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> la vie après la mort ...mais çà on peut pas le savoir tant qu'on ne sera pas morts et on pourra pas revenir pour le dire aux autres... et pourtant ceux qui ont vécu une NBE  disent tous avoir vu la même chose



Il n'y a pas de vie après la mort. Après la mort, il y a juste la mort. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y ait rien. La mort, c'est quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> pour le bide...du sport et...pour le reste....
> courage..!....et tu pourras toujours dire que c'est un narghillé...si on te surprend avec ça dans ta salle de bain...



L'objet en question a-t-il un rapport avec les Shadoks ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Sacré morceau, en effet... Heu ; la mort, pas not' JULIE007...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de vie après la mort. Après la mort, il y a juste la mort. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y ait rien. La mort, c'est quelque chose.



Pourtant, 12 ans après la mort de mon grand-père, mon neveu est venu à la vie ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, le béton et un bateau sont préférables... Mais il faut dire que la région s'y prête. Sinon, il reste les cochons, au village...



Dans la dernière phrase, je retrouve des similitudes avec la Bretagne. Aux temps de disette, c'était ainsi que les résultats non désirés des galipettes rurales trouvaient une issue. Ah ! Le bon temps de "l'authenticité rurale". 
(j'espère que le PurFils n'est pas dans les parages).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> L'objet en question a-t-il un rapport avec les Shadoks ?


.

bien sur puisque c'est la pompe à pénis de patochman..dans sa version deluxe...laitonnée et maroquinée ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dis Ö tout puissant, le sexe des anges ? .....     (bon un peu bateau comme question.... mais essentielle !!!)
> 
> P.S : et accessoirement les écossais sous leur kilt...."y" portent quelque chose ou c'est à l'air ?....  me suis toujours posé la question... si y'en a un qui sait ....c'est toi !!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> ...





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les anges n'existent pas. Il n'y a que les âmes et l'amour qui les lie aux êtres vivants. Tu comprendras le jour où tu sentiras une main disparue sur ton épaule et qu'il n'y aura personne.
> 
> Pour les Écossais, je suggère que tu vérifies par toi-même. Ça pourrait t'instruire.
> 
> Enfin, sur mon existence. Rien ne te prouve que j'existe. Mais que tu y crois ou non ne changera rien ni à la question ni à sa réponse.





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en gros c'est comme la pythie de Delphes ou l'horoscope de la semaine sur téléZ, tu ne donnes aucunes réponse claires....
> ....pourraît te fouler un peu quand même.....:hein:





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle de mes réponses souhaites-tu que je précise ?




eeeeuh.... les écossais.....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Doc ? c'est toi qu'a niqué le compteur de la lessiverie ? car là je lave gratos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> bien sur puisque c'est la pompe à pénis de patochman..dans sa version deluxe...laitonnée et maroquinée ...


T'as trouvé ça dans la chambre de Madame ta mère? ...
Ta maman te fait donc de gros mensonges? ... Tss tss tss... Beaucoup de choses s'expliquent... 
Au fait... J'ai toujours son numéro de décembre de "Jalouse"... Je lui fais grâce des frais de port


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sacré morceau, en effet... Heu ; la mort, pas not' JULIE007...



j'ai bien rigolé là....sacré morceau ché pô....54kgs seulement     quant à la mort ben j'verrai bien quand mon heure sera venue ptet que j'pourrai emmener mon ibook tt blanc au paradis et vous poster la réponse de là haut:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> JULIE007 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Near Bed Experience


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Doc ? c'est toi qu'a niqué le compteur de la lessiverie ? car là je lave gratos



Va, et ne tâche plus !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> JULIE007 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en gros c'est comme la pythie de Delphes ou l'horoscope de la semaine sur téléZ, tu ne donnes aucunes réponse claires..



C'est parce que Doc vient en buvant tandis que la Pythie vient en mangeant.



Huhum... Une petite laine, les copains?

 :rateau:


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

j'en viendrais presque a regretter elie kakou...


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'en viendrais presque a regretter elie kakou...



Que Dieu te bénisse
et te fasse le nez comme j'ai la cuisse.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> iPantoufle a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui ont vécu une NDE ils disent tous qu'ils se sont retrouvé dans une lumière blanche intense...ptet une manif de mac là haut.... m'est avis qu'ils nous attendent ttes pommes dehors à force d'écrire des bêtises tte la sainte journée sur leur pov et délicates touches



J'ai aussi vu une lumière blanche intense en m'endormant sur un photocopieur et j'en fais pas un fromage.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Near Bed Experience


   j'vois que çà suscite de l'imagination en tous cas


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

Tu devrais ... Avec une bonne campagne marketing sur cette expérience t'en vendrais des caravanes de ce fromage !


----------



## jahrom (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ils disent tous qu'ils se sont retrouvé dans une lumière blanche intense...



Ceux qui on été interrogé par le KGB aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Que Dieu te bénisse
> et te fasse le nez comme j'ai la cuisse.



Ca craint velu si Dieu le chatouille...


----------



## reineman (9 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Que Dieu te bénisse
> et te fasse le nez comme j'ai la cuisse.



c'est l'histoire de Toto...bah il va au restaurant.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Doc...Dieu...enfin peu importe.... me fait penser au Père Noël....

Il a tellement de demande qu'il ne sait plus où donner du clavier....

On s'associe ...? quelle succès...!!!  

Tu prends les brunes ou les blondes ? :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Doc...Dieu...enfin peu importe.... me fait penser au Père Noël....
> 
> Il a tellement de demande qu'il ne sait plus où donner du clavier....
> 
> ...




les hommes ou les femmes...........


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On s'associe ...? quelle succès...!!!
> 
> Tu prends les brunes ou les blondes ? :love: :love:



Je prends les bruns ET les blonds (et s'il s'agit de bières, c'est pareil).
Sinon, je ne prends pas d'associé : je travaille en famille.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Doc...Dieu...enfin peu importe.... me fait penser au Père Noël....
> 
> Il a tellement de demande qu'il ne sait plus où donner du clavier...



Pas ce soir. Ils sont plutôt calmes et semblent ne pas avoir de question à poser. Ou alors ils n'osent pas. Ou ils ont peur des réponses... Va savoir.

J'en profite pour faire une petite pause.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je prends les bruns ET les blonds (et s'il s'agit de bières, c'est pareil).
> Sinon, je ne prends pas d'associé : je travaille en famille.




Ok c'est de bonne guerre.... 

Y a une fille célibataire dans ta famille ?  :love: 

Pour la famille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a une fille célibataire dans ta famille ?  :love:



Ah non. Je ne veux choquer personne, mais chez moi c'est comme les chiots, on les noie.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas ce soir. Ils sont plutôt calmes et semblent ne pas avoir de question à poser. Ou alors ils n'osent pas. Ou ils ont peur des réponses... Va savoir.
> 
> J'en profite pour faire une petite pause.




En tout cas tu prends la peine de répondre phrase par phrase ....   

Dieu...est consciencieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Es-tu déçu du fait que tu pensais lancer un sujet médiocre et qu'il est déjà devenu anthologique ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah non. Je ne veux choquer personne, mais chez moi c'est comme les chiots, on les noie.




Je me met à côté d'un point d'eau....


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu déçu du fait que tu pensais lancer un sujet médiocre et qu'il est déjà devenu anthologique ?




 Arrête malheureux !!! il va augmenter ses tarifs...et il a pas de filles dans la famille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Arrête malheureux !!! il va augmenter ses tarifs...et il a pas de filles dans la famille



Bah, je suis nécrophile et j'habite près du lac...


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas ce soir. Ils sont plutôt calmes et semblent ne pas avoir de question à poser. Ou alors ils n'osent pas. Ou ils ont peur des réponses... Va savoir.
> 
> J'en profite pour faire une petite pause.




une pause !!! :hein: :hein: 
la Genèse et le 7ième jour c'est fini !!! ... au boulot !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

*Dieu qui s'adonne*
au péché d'orgueil, ça le fait pas tout de même...






:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une pause !!! :hein: :hein:
> la Genèse et le 7ième jour c'est fini !!! ... au boulot !!!




peur de quoi
 d'un coup d'pomme pitetre mais c dieu qui a créé la pomme hein??? 
 j'croyais que dieu se reposait jamais et qu'il bossait tt le tps:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

Faire un enfant à une gosse en lui faisant croire que c'était le "saint esprit" qui la "besognait"... T'avais mis un truc dans son verre ou quoi?...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> peur de quoi
> j'croyais que dieu se reposait jamais et qu'il bossait tt le tps:hein:




Dsl c'est mon pire élève....il voulait prendre ma place...mais finalement je vais reprendre du service...

Ah ces nioub !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu déçu du fait que tu pensais lancer un sujet médiocre et qu'il est déjà devenu anthologique ?



Il s'en faut encore de beaucoup qu'il le soit, mais il ne me déshonore pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dieu qui s'adonne*
> au péché d'orgueil, ça le fait pas tout de même...



Tu ne sais pas ce qu'est l'orgueil, comme il est dur, froid et terrible.

Je n'ai pas d'orgueil. Il m'arrive tout au plus d'éprouver de la fierté.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne sais pas ce qu'est l'orgueil, comme il est dur, froid et terrible.
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'orgueil. Il m'arrive tout au plus d'éprouver de la fierté.




et ta femme tu lui a demandé la permission pour parler de tout ça ?....  
  
elle t'as laissé sortir ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

C'est Malraux qui serait content en voyant ce fil : "je vous l'avais bien dit ! " qu'il dirait


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faire un enfant à une gosse en lui faisant croire que c'était le "saint esprit" qui la "besognait"... T'avais mis un truc dans son verre ou quoi?...



Le récit de cette naissance relève du détail. Ce qui vous a été donné, que la chose se soit produite ou non, ce n'est pas un dieu. C'est un message.

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul qui vous ait été donné, mais, même si celui-là a produit un best-seller comme jamais dans l'histoire des bouquins qui se vendent, vous ne l'avez pas entendu.
Je ne vous le reproche même pas : vous êtiez, vous êtes libres de l'ignorer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est Malraux qui serait content en voyant ce fil : "je vous l'avais bien dit ! " qu'il dirait



Rassure-toi : il voit.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et ta femme tu lui a demandé la permission pour parler de tout ça ?....
> 
> elle t'as laissé sortir ?



Le mot "permission" évoque un rapport de soumission d'où l'amour est absent. Je préfère "consentement".


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Doc? tu sais comment envoyer un fax via un GSM avec Tiger ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

Suis lessivé...sur le coups :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Doc? tu sais comment envoyer un fax via un GSM avec Tiger ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Suis lessivé...sur le coups :rateau:



Tiens, je croyais pourtant que t'avais Steeve sur l'autre ligne...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je croyais pourtant que t'avais Steeve sur l'autre ligne...




Je l'ai viré


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

On se croirait sur l'Olympe à les voir s'asticoter comme ça. Pendant que certains se posent des questions métaphysiques, Dieu papote.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dsl c'est mon pire élève....il voulait prendre ma place...mais finalement je vais reprendre du service...
> 
> Ah ces nioub !!!




mouais comment il a pû être ton élève puisqu'il a 4208 post et toi 3280 
 pô tt comprendre aux règles des dieux moa


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait sur l'Olympe à les voir s'asticoter comme ça. Pendant que certains se posent des questions métaphysiques, Dieu papote.



Ben, je les attends les questions métaphysiques ! Et, pour l'heure, on ne peut pas dire que ça se bouscule au portillon !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces nioub !!!



Pour la dernière fois : je n'ai *jamais* été nioub(e) !


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je les attends les questions métaphysiques ! Et, pour l'heure, on ne peut pas dire que ça se bouscule au portillon !



Il faut d'abord qu'ils se les posent à eux-mêmes, si même Dieu est impatient de nos jours !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il faut d'abord qu'ils se les posent à eux-mêmes...



Tout est dit.


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour la dernière fois : je n'ai *jamais* été nioub(e) !



Arrête, tu me donnes envie de dire des conneries sans signification, juste pour le plaisir des mots, genre : "on ne peut pas être et avoir été"   

PS. Mois je suis niouby dans l'âme : j'ai pas l'éternit derrière moi


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mouais comment il a pû être ton élève puisqu'il a 4208 post et toi 3280
> pô tt comprendre aux règles des dieux moa




Je te pardonne ibookeuse...tu es si innocente....

Le nombre de posts ne compte pas...sinon j'en aurais .... 

Parle sans crainte ...je t'écoute


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas l'éternit derrière moi



Moi non plus j'ai pas *l'éternit* comme tu dis. J'ai juste Raymond.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour la dernière fois : je n'ai *jamais* été nioub(e) !




ohhh?????? y a du favoritisme alors
 moi qui croyais que dieu passait par ttes nos étapes difficiles.... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Dieu t'écoute.


Moi pas.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je te pardonne ibookeuse...tu es si innocente....
> 
> Le nombre de posts ne compte pas...sinon j'en aurais ....
> 
> Parle sans crainte ...je t'écoute




dis moi : il faut combien de cases vertes alors pour être dieu? oui oui j'ai bien dit cases et non cellules:hein: :rose: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> dis moi : il faut combien de cases vertes alors pour être dieu? oui oui j'ai bien dit cases et non cellules:hein: :rose: :rose:



Un certain nombre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dieu t'écoute.
> 
> 
> Moi pas.


Eh bien, c'est sur ces belles paroles de notre ami supermoquette que se terminent nos programmes.

Je vous rappelle que, si vous avez des questions à me poser, si vous souhaitez me raconter vos gros ou vos petits malheurs, votre poussée d'acné ou vos histoires de c½ur (et de cul aussi, sm), votre misère sexuelle et/ou affective, vos guerres-que-je-fais-rien-pour-les-arrêter, vos famines, vos maladies diverses et variées, et toutes les saloperies en ce bas monde dont quelqu'un m'a rendu responsable un jour au moins, vous pouvez me laisser un message après le bip. Je me ferai un plaisir de vous répondre dès mon retour. Voilà, voilà.

En revanche, si vous avez besoin de moi pour un gros chagrin, parce qu'il vous manque une petite chaleur, une consolation, une caresse, sifflez-moi. J'arrive de suite.








BIP.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Il est nul ce dieu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

c bizarre dieu parle tt seul


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus j'ai pas *l'éternit* comme tu dis



 En plus, vu les fraises et les é que je sucre, je ne l'ai manifestement pas devant moi non plus. 




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> . J'ai juste Raymond.



Le bonjour à Raymond (et dis-lui de ne pas se retourner, y a Sonny qui rôde )


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

'lut God !!.....   
vas faire le plein de questions métaphysiques pour demain.....


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> dis moi : il faut combien de cases vertes alors pour être dieu? oui oui j'ai bien dit cases et non cellules:hein: :rose: :rose:



Moi, c'est sans espoir : on m'a déjà dit qu'il me manquait une case.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est sans espoir : on m'a déjà dit qu'il me manquait une case.




Va voir tes MP :rose: :rose:


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez dit métaphysique?

Moi j'crois pas à la vie après la vie, mais je prend mes précautions. J'essaye de ne pas mentir de ne pas voler etc etc. Comme ça si par un heureux hasard il y aurait quelquechose" après" je ne serai pas trop mal placé.
Croyez vous " cher Dieu" que ceux qui croient à quelquechose vont être déçus s'ils s'apperçoivent qu'il n'y a rien.......Excusez moi encore d'intervenir....c'est pour savoir.


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Dieu est un fumeur de havanes
C'est lui-même qui m'a dit
Que la fumée envoie au paradis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit métaphysique?
> 
> Moi j'crois pas à la vie après la vie, mais je prend mes précautions. J'essaye de ne pas mentir de ne pas voler etc etc. Comme ça si par un heureux hasard il y aurait quelquechose" après" je ne serai pas trop mal placé.
> Croyez vous " cher Dieu" que ceux qui croient à quelquechose vont être déçus s'ils s'apperçoivent qu'il n'y a rien.......Excusez moi encore d'intervenir....c'est pour savoir.



t'as raison vaut mieux le fayotage car s'il existe des first class là haut eh ben çà sera pour nous! youpi! euh désolée j'me suis emportée là mais dieu est parti se coucher alors....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Croyez vous " cher Dieu" que ceux qui croient à quelquechose vont être déçus s'ils s'apperçoivent qu'il n'y a rien.......




Je ne pense pas..


Dans la mesure où pendant toute leur vie ils ont cru à du vent...la brise légère de la réalité , refroidira calment la flamme de leurs espoirs.....


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit métaphysique?



ça manque de métaphysique; Dieu n'est qu'un psychiâââtre conventionné....il arrête de travailler le soir et le week-end !!!.... 
"Ah les RTT ma p'tite dame, ça encourage la fainéantise" !!!.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas..
> 
> 
> Dans la mesure où pendant toute leur vie ils ont cru à du vent...la brise légère de la réalité , refroidira calment la flamme de leurs espoirs.....



waouh c joliment dit çà


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

euh juste une tite question comme çà, sûrement idiote comme d'hab, en passant par là : çà veut dire quoi "votre force disco est de 1 point"?
çà sert à quoi dieu??j'ai cherché dans la charte et j'ai point trouvé la réponse...et que se passe-t-il ensuite à 2,3 etc... 
merci de votre compréhension dès votre réveil


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Dans la charte c'est sûr, j'y ai d'ailleurs jamais trouvé  mais dans la FAQ là


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euh juste une tite question comme çà, sûrement idiote comme d'hab, en passant par là : çà veut dire quoi "votre force disco est de 1 point"?
> çà sert à quoi dieu??j'ai cherché dans la charte et j'ai point trouvé la réponse...et que se passe-t-il ensuite à 2,3 etc...
> merci de votre compréhension dès votre réveil


 Tu cliques sur " vous êtes ici"
Premier thread  avec un haut parleur.......tu comprendras tout. Ou presque.




Salut SM


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans la charte c'est sûr, j'y ai d'ailleurs jamais trouvé  mais dans la FAQ là




:mouais: c quoi ce truc mal au crâne là dieu peut me répondre dans ma langue natale?


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euh juste une tite question comme çà, sûrement idiote comme d'hab, en passant par là : çà veut dire quoi "votre force disco est de 1 point"?
> çà sert à quoi dieu??j'ai cherché dans la charte et j'ai point trouvé la réponse...et que se passe-t-il ensuite à 2,3 etc...
> merci de votre compréhension dès votre réveil



Menu pomme.
Eteindre ...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Oups...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euh juste une tite question comme çà, sûrement idiote comme d'hab, en passant par là : çà veut dire quoi "votre force disco est de 1 point"?
> çà sert à quoi dieu??j'ai cherché dans la charte et j'ai point trouvé la réponse...et que se passe-t-il ensuite à 2,3 etc...
> merci de votre compréhension dès votre réveil




Bonne question...je te suggère un MP à .....

Voyons.....

Je suis totalement corruptible....mais très cher ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Tu cliques sur " vous êtes ici"
> Premier thread  avec un haut parleur.......tu comprendras tout. Ou presque
> 
> 
> ...



merci j'ai tt lu mais pô tt compris sur le rapport des points, bref c pas grâve du moment que j'arrive mieux à naviguer maintenant et que je prends plus de cuites au bar c


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et que je prends plus de cuites au bar c




ça c'est grave ibookeuse


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Menu pomme.
> Eteindre ...





              :love: 

J'ai mal au ventre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Menu pomme.
> Eteindre ...


http://www.phassler.com/images/Animes/Humour/electrique.gif


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, c'est sur ces belles paroles de notre ami supermoquette que se terminent nos programmes.
> 
> Je vous rappelle que, si vous avez des questions à me poser, si vous souhaitez me raconter vos gros ou vos petits malheurs, votre poussée d'acné ou vos histoires de c½ur (et de cul aussi, sm), votre misère sexuelle et/ou affective, vos guerres-que-je-fais-rien-pour-les-arrêter, vos famines, vos maladies diverses et variées, et toutes les saloperies en ce bas monde dont quelqu'un m'a rendu responsable un jour au moins, vous pouvez me laisser un message après le bip. Je me ferai un plaisir de vous répondre dès mon retour. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> ...




Me manque rien.

A part un exatime...


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.phassler.com/images/Animes/Humour/electrique.gif


Arfff...

http://www.phassler.com/images/Animes/Humour/electrique.gif

pour :







= Insérer/héberger une image...

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2006)

"Dieu m'tripote" disait Desproges...

On voit ou ça l'a mené...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Arfff...
> 
> http://www.phassler.com/images/Animes/Humour/electrique.gif
> 
> ...


merci mais en tant que nioube j'ai le droit de râter la manip!   j'ai réussi à mettre ma photo dans autoportrait car je les ai mises sur mon album alors que pour les gifs...j'avais pô tt compris bon encore un exercice de plus à mon actif c bien c comme çà qu'on avance


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci mais en tant que nioube j'ai le droit de râter la manip!   j'ai réussi à mettre ma photo dans autoportrait car je les ai mises sur mon album alors que pour les gifs...j'avais pô tt compris bon encore un exercice de plus à mon actif c bien c comme çà qu'on avance




tu y arriveras...... au bout du 325468763540ème post !!...  
 



P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu y arriveras...... au bout du 325468763540ème post !!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c pas grâve du moment que j'y arrive un jour peu importe le nb de posts


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

bon, au fait ou qu'il-est le tout puissant ?..... y pionce ?......  

il habite en Corse pour faire la sieste aussi souvent ?......     

ou alors y'a du "rififi" à la maison et il ose plus sortir.......:rateau: :rateau: 

CQFD :    







P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

CE fil aussi part en sucette...

C'est pas multipostage


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon, au fait ou qu'il-est le tout puissant ?..... y pionce ?......
> 
> il habite en Corse pour faire la sieste aussi souvent ?......
> 
> ...





 je crois que le DocDieu travaille...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois que le DocDieu travaille...




Il a besoin de ça ?....mon Dieu :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> il habite en Corse pour faire la sieste aussi souvent ?......


Pendant qu'en ce beau Pays de France, tout un peuple peu avare de sa sueur, industrieux et laborieux, s'active sans compter pour que la mère patrie puisse tenir sa juste place dans le rang des nations phares... Hardi les petits!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t
> 
> P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....





Venez-donc diner chez moi, disait l'araignée à la mouche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Boudiou quelle horreur, t'as pioché ça où ?
> :hein: :afraid:
> 
> _T'es rédacteur de chansons pour les scouts d'Europe ??_
> ...



Non, mon bon Roberto... Une suite de clichés qui sentent le rance en réponse à un autre qui ne sentait pas moins...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure où pendant toute leur vie ils ont cru à du vent...la brise légère de la réalité , refroidira calment la flamme de leurs espoirs.....



Pardonne-moi de te le dire, c'est sans doute très joli, mais c'est aussi très con.

Je reçois un très grand nombre de prières de personnes pour lesquelles la réalité est tout sauf une brise légère. Et si je n'interviens pas dans leurs vies pour en ôter le malheur, je leur conserve l'espoir dont la flamme brûle et réchauffe. Car l'espoir, c'est la vie. Et la vie, c'est la possibilité du bonheur.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> CE fil aussi part en sucette...
> 
> C'est pas multipostage



Certes mais disséminer son guano partout et s'étonner que ca sente la merde ca me semble légèrement dissonant


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pourriez-vous* je vous prie, et au plus vite, envoyer une série d'éclairs concentrés[/b]



Pour peu que Dieu, ayant fatigué de même pendant le réveillon, s'emmêle les lunettes ou les doigts sur le clavier, tu risques de recevoir une palette d'éclairs au chocolat, je me demande si c'est bien approprié


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne-moi de te le dire, c'est sans doute très joli, mais c'est aussi très con.
> 
> Je reçois un très grand nombre de prières de personnes pour lesquelles la réalité est tout sauf une brise légère. Et si je n'interviens pas dans leurs vies pour en ôter le malheur, je leur conserve l'espoir dont la flamme brûle et réchauffe. Car l'espoir, c'est la vie. Et la vie, c'est la possibilité du bonheur.




Je te pardonne mon fils...non dieu...
Enfin bon...tu es pardonné et je te comprends .... 

'tain...je suis d'une bonté ces jours


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, mon bon Roberto... Une suite de clichés qui sentent le rance en réponse à un autre qui ne sentait pas moins...




- loup y'es tu, m'entends tu ?......   
la sortie du bois était vraiment trop facile.....    



- bon une question pour toi ô tout puissant: c'est grave si je place toujours de l'espoir sur les autres et me fais avoir régulièrement par excès de confiance, finalement mal placé ?   
faut-il que je cesse ?
et toi espère tu toujours autant en l'humanité, après tous ces millénaires ?


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Dis donc Doc
Comment se fait il que je ne vois plus les personnes connectés en bas de la page ... 

C'est mes yeux ou quoi ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - bon une question pour toi ô tout puissant: c'est grave si je place toujours de l'espoir sur les autres et me fais avoir régulièrement par excès de confiance, finalement mal placé ?
> faut-il que je cesse ?



Je dirais que cela dépend de deux choses. Puisque tu leur accorde ta confiance, la première est de savoir précisément ce que représentent ces gens pour toi. Puisqu'ils trahissent cette confiance, la seconde est de savoir ce que tu représentes pour eux.

Mais pour répondre à ta question, je te demanderai ceci : est-il plus grave d'être trahi que de ne plus faire confiance à personne ? Est-il plus grave d'être trompé que de vivre dans la crainte de l'être ? Pourrais-tu, toi, te laisser enfermer dans cette peur ?

La confiance est un don de soi et, quoi qu'on en dise, c'est toujours un choix en aveugle.
Alors ne dis plus : "J'ai été trahi". Dis : "J'ai été instruit". Et recommence.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et toi espère tu toujours autant en l'humanité, après tous ces millénaires ?



Vous savoir capable du pire ne m'empêche pas de vous savoir aussi capable du meilleur.
Il suffit parfois de faire du bien à une personne pour grandir l'humanité tout entière. Une seule personne suffit à cela.

C'est pourquoi je n'espère pas en vous : j'y crois.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait il que je ne vois plus les personnes connectés en bas de la page ...



Demande à benjamin. D'après certains, c'est le seul vrai dieu.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

On prépare le bûcher ou on attend un peu ..?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On prépare le bûcher ou on attend un peu ..?



Mais il y a déjà un bûcher... Dans le forum MacWorld, juste au-dessus.


C'est le bûcher des vanités.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Je me disais bien qu'il faisait chaud ... Normal avec tout ce combustible ..


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Je vais finir par croire en Dieu....


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Que Dieu te bénisse....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Me faire bénir ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par croire en Dieu....



Tant que tu n'imposes pas aux autres d'y croire...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Fais quand même gaffe au goupillon ... Il est capricieux parfois !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu n'imposes pas aux autres d'y croire...




Il m'est impossible d'imposer aux autres...ce que je m'interdis moi-même....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fais quand même gaffe au goupillon ... Il est capricieux parfois !



 :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

M'inquiète ce thread...

Trop mou.

Pas d'abrasage en règle.

Tout par derrière, à la socialiste...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'inquiète ce thread...
> 
> Trop mou.
> 
> ...



sous entendre que le Doc a autant de charisme que François Hollande, c'est pas très gentil ça sonny...


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'inquiète ce thread...
> 
> Trop mou.
> 
> ...



Sonny prépare déjà sa campagne électorale, je vois déjà le slogan à la Séguéla :

"Dieu vous rase, Sonny, lui, vous abrase !"


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

....posée (dessiné) par un autre (en fait !!), il y a longtemps (années 70)   
que pense tu ô tout puissant de cette définition de l'univers ?    est ce ainsi que tu voulais le créer et le faire ressentir ?....:rateau: :mouais: 




<- clic là voyons !!...oups tu devais le savoir, normalement tu sais tout !! :rose:​


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Il est aux abonnés absent...:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est aux abonnés absent...:mouais:



Faut bien comprendre quand même : le temps n'a pas d'importance quand on a l'éternité devant soi  

(ce qui laisse quand même à penser sur les inconvénients de l'éternité, parce que, si le temps n'a pas d'importance, je me demande si c'est bien  )


----------



## quetzalk (19 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien comprendre quand même : le temps n'a pas d'importance quand on a l'éternité devant soi
> 
> (ce qui laisse quand même à penser sur les inconvénients de l'éternité, parce que, si le temps n'a pas d'importance, je me demande si c'est bien  )



Note : relire "Le sexe et la mort" de Jacques Ruffié (au cas où vbulletin sanctionne, le premier mot du titre est ****, ah non zut : s-e-x-e).

Où l'on apprend à réfléchir sur le fait que sans la mort il n'y aurait pas de vie... ou que nous serions restés au stade d'amibe.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien comprendre quand même : le temps n'a pas d'importance quand on a l'éternité devant soi
> 
> (ce qui laisse quand même à penser sur les inconvénients de l'éternité, parce que, si le temps n'a pas d'importance, je me demande si c'est bien  )



L'éternité ne signifie pas que le temps n'a pas d'importance. Elle signifie que le temps n'existe pas.


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'éternité ne signifie pas que le temps n'a pas d'importance. Elle signifie que le temps n'existe pas.



Vaste débat, pour ne pas dire long  Je ne suis pas sûr d'être d'accord avec toi, mais c'est vrai qu'on manque un peu d'expérience sur le sujet.


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'éternité ne signifie pas que le temps n'a pas d'importance. Elle signifie que le temps n'existe pas.



Tu sais qu'il y a un qui affirmait que «l'avenir dure longtemps» avant d'étrangler sa femme&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Finn Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais disséminer son guano partout et s'étonner que ca sente la merde ca me semble légèrement dissonant


Ah ! tu quoque Finn_ii_ ?


----------



## krystof (20 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vaste débat, pour ne pas dire long  Je ne suis pas sûr d'être d'accord avec toi, mais c'est vrai qu'on manque un peu d'expérience sur le sujet.




N'empêche, vous pouvez prendre tout votre temps pour en débattre (même l'éternité), ça n'a pas d'importance...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....posée (dessiné) par un autre (en fait !!), il y a longtemps (années 70)
> que pense tu ô tout puissant de cette définition de l'univers ?    est ce ainsi que tu voulais le créer et le faire ressentir ?....:rateau: :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...




et ma réponse ?.....   
Dieu ? doit être fatigué, on a beau avoir l'éternité; le grand âge.....


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)

Dieu,

1 / Qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf fut conçu le premier, juste comme ça en passant... hein dis ?

2/ Dieu créa l'homme à son image, ou l'inverse ? Ou bien ?


Merci.


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dieu,
> 
> 1 / Qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf fut conçu le premier, juste comme ça en passant... hein dis ?
> 
> ...



salut champion!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Au fait, Dieu, t'aurais pas un peu pris ?


----------



## Fulvio (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dieu,



Alors c'est pas moi, mais je donne quand-même mon avis 



> 1 / Qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf fut conçu le premier, juste comme ça en passant... hein dis ?



L'½uf *est* la poule. La coquille n'est qu'un organe qui ne sert que pendant les 20 jours d'incubation.



> 2/ Dieu créa l'homme à son image, ou l'inverse ? Ou bien ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre. La preuve, personne ne se ressemble


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> L'½uf *est* la poule. La coquille n'est qu'un organe qui ne sert que pendant les 20 jours d'incubation.



Put... mais c'est bien sûr!!!  Merci.


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Janvier 2006)

Les qualités d&#8217;un Dieu de quelque religion que ce soit est :
1°  Immortel
2°Tout puissant et Tercio et quarto&#8230; &#8230;.etc.    etc &#8230;selon la religion qu&#8217;Il représente.
Le hic est dans le fait que immortel et tout puissant sont en oppositions. Je m&#8217;explique.
Selon un article de presse dont je faisais mes choux gras dans les années 50 (Hara-Kiri&#8230;Magazine bête et méchant&#8230;Ne l&#8217;achetez pas volez le.) Dieu s&#8217;Il est tout puissant a donc la possibilité de se suicider. Suicide égal mort, donc Il ne serait pas immortel.
Pour arranger les bien-pensants&#8230;Dieu ne peut pas se suicider, donc Il n&#8217;est pas tout puissant.
Pour arranger les choses, on pourrait supposer qu&#8217;un jour, le Père s&#8217;engueule avec son fils et par la même occasion, le St Esprit prend fait et cause pour l&#8217;un deux qui en viendrait à assassiner l&#8217;autre (je ne sais pas si vous me suivez. Fais gaffe Doc.) Une révolte de palais en quelque sorte.
Cher Dieu Doc je fais donc doc doc à ta porte pour savoir la réponse à la question qui me turlupine depuis plus d'un demi-siècle ; aux questions sous-jacentes et autres ambiguïtés que Toi et les autres vont trouver dans cet exposé.
Et le premier qui me dit que c&#8217;est mal rédigé, je lui fous ma main sur la gueule. Je le sais que je suis un primaire. Et j&#8217;en suis fier. D&#8217;après mon entourage, je n&#8217;aurai jamais l&#8217;age de raison.

Être ado à mon age c&#8217;est fatiguant.


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2006)

C'est vraiment pour dire quelque chose  :



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Selon un article de presse dont je faisais mes choux gras dans les années 50 (Hara-Kiri?Magazine bête et méchant?Ne l?achetez pas volez le.)



Faut quand même pas en rajouter : dans les années 50, harakiri, c'était uniquement pour les japonais, il me semble. Le harakiri camembert n'est arrivé qu'en 60, si je ne m'abuse.

Voilà, c'était le quart d'heure "chercher des poils aux oeufs" (pour les poules, faudra revenir voir si c'est la(e) même


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien comprendre quand même : le temps n'a pas d'importance quand on a l'éternité devant soi
> 
> (ce qui laisse quand même à penser sur les inconvénients de l'éternité, parce que, si le temps n'a pas d'importance, je me demande si c'est bien  )




Un intéressant début de reflexion dans "Les danseurs de la fin des temps", de Michael Moorcok. En quatre tomes, et quelques longueurs, mais beaucoup de rire aussi. Et d'imagination.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Personne a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil vous répond


Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> ...


:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....posée (dessiné) par un autre (en fait !!), il y a longtemps (années 70)
> que pense tu ô tout puissant de cette définition de l'univers ?    est ce ainsi que tu voulais le créer et le faire ressentir ?....:rateau: :mouais:



J'ai voulu le créer et cela fut. Un souffle infime y a suffit. Cela m'a-til surpris ? Oui. Comme le disait un de vos philosophes, "ce que l'on voulait faire, c'est en le faisant qu'on le découvre." Par vous, je le redécouvre chaque jour.

L'univers n'a pas été créé pour inspirer, par sa contemplation, un sentiment précis. Il a été créé pour que les sentiments existent. Ainsi, le visible a été conçu pour l'invisible.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Dieu,
> 
> 1 / Qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf fut conçu le premier, juste comme ça en passant... hein dis ?




Concernant la poule et l'½uf. Aucun des deux n'a été "concu" comme tu dis. La poule, comme l'être humain dont le code génétique est très peu différent, sont tous deux issus d'une lente évolution du vivant. Je me suis contenté de créer, en créant l'univers, les conditions propices à l'apparition de la matière vivante et de lui permettre de muter dans le temps. J'aurais tout aussi bien pu créer un univers sans évolution, mais ça vous aurait privé de la reproduction sexuée, ce qui, avouons-le, aurait été balot.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Dieu créa l'homme à son image, ou l'inverse ? Ou bien ?



L'homme s'est forgé une image de moi. Il a besoin de voir pour croire.


----------



## anntraxh (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#8230;J'aurais tout aussi bien pu créer un univers sans évolution, mais ça vous aurait privé de la reproduction sexuée, ce qui, avouons-le, aurait été balot.


Ouaip d'accord ! 

Et Marie (la mère de ton fils, non ?) dans tout ça ? 
l'immaculée conception, l'a pas du s'amuser beaucoup dans toute cette histoire &#8230;


----------



## Fulvio (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la poule et l'½uf...



D'ailleurs, wiki a un avis sur la question


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Les qualités d?un Dieu de quelque religion que ce soit est :
> 1°  Immortel
> 2°Tout puissant et Tercio et quarto? ?.etc.    etc ?selon la religion qu?Il représente.
> Le hic est dans le fait que immortel et tout puissant sont en oppositions. Je m?explique.
> ...



D'après Nietzsche, je suis mort... D'après mes infos, Nietzsche est mort.

Tu parles d'un dieu "de quelque religion que ce soit", mais ta démonstration repose sur l'hypothèse selon laquelle le dieu des chrétiens seraient le seul vrai dieu... Ce n'est pas très raisonnable. D'autant que ce dieu-là, d'après vos textes, a connu la mort des hommes. N'est-il pas dit qu'il est néanmoins immortel ?
Ne dites plus "cela est faux" quand vous pensez "je ne comprends pas". Votre histoire est parsemée des bûchers que votre vanité allume.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip d'accord !
> 
> Et Marie (la mère de ton fils, non ?) dans tout ça ?
> l'immaculée conception, l'a pas du s'amuser beaucoup dans toute cette histoire ?



Aussi n'ai-je pas prétendu que cette histoire était l'Histoire.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Janvier 2006)

Où serai-je dans 6 mois?

D'ailleurs... où suis-je véritablement?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aussi n'ai-je pas prétendu que cette histoire était l'Histoire.



oh, tu sais, il suffit de lire l'histoire au complet :
Matthieu 12 :47 : « Voici, ta mère et tes frères sont dehors, et ils cherchent à te parler ».


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ça vous aurait privé de la reproduction sexuée, ce qui, avouons-le, aurait été balot.


Quid du sexe sans reproduction?


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quid du sexe sans reproduction?




Une latex story


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quid du sexe sans reproduction?



Tu t'imagines vraiment qu'après avoir créé tout ce bazar, j'ai encore du temps pour m'intéresser à qui tu fais couiner dans ton lit ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

*Dieu*

La conscience sous-jacente à toi est en constante expansion et cela selon des modes différents que ceux que tu connais. Elle est également différente selon les êtres, même s'ils sont proches de toi. La façon dont tu t'es développé et qui se poursuit dans le présent fait en sorte que tu es un être qui est à la fois une cause et un effet. 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Dieu*
> 
> La conscience sous-jacente à toi est en constante expansion et cela selon des modes différents que ceux que tu connais. Elle est également différente selon les êtres, même s'ils sont proches de toi. La façon dont tu t'es développé et qui se poursuit dans le présent fait en sorte que tu es un être qui est à la fois une cause et un effet.
> 
> Merci



Oui, mais quelle peut donc bien être la question ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quelle peut donc bien être la question ?




Sache, ô Dieu, que la question est toute entière remplie de questions contenues dans d'autres questions, des questions entières se superposent. Chacune est dans une autre et pourtant elles sont séparées par la LA QUESTION: et dieu dans tout cela....:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

je me suis un peu perdue là !!!:rose: 






......mais interessante


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis un peu perdue là !!!:rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Princess  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis un peu perdue là !!!:rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pose une question ... Peut-être que tu trouveras la voie !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je me suis un peu perdue là !!!:rose:



Sois la bienvenue Roberta.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que tu trouveras la voie !



J'vais t'en montrer une de voie moi ! Petit canaillou !


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sois la bienvenue Roberta.




Je savais que certaines PAROLES ont un pouvoir qui peut ouvrir à des dimensions qui sont normalement cachées à l'homme. Écoute moi bien ô Dieu, retiens ce mot de puissance que je te laisse. Utilise-le et tu trouveras ce pouvoir dans sa sonorité. Prononce le mot: "ZIN-URU" et tu trouveras le pouvoir. Mais pour qu'il soit efficace tu dois comprendre que l'homme est LUMIÈRE et que la LUMIÈRE EST HOMME.

Et surtout...pas besoin de me dire merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> l'homme est LUMIÈRE et que la LUMIÈRE EST HOMME.
> 
> Et surtout...pas besoin de me dire merci





moi,  pour avoir une lumiere il me faut une ampoule 
mais il me faut aussi efd parce que l'homme (le mien) il a pas envie de pedaler    



 .....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que certaines PAROLES ont un pouvoir qui peut ouvrir à des dimensions qui sont normalement cachées à l'homme. Écoute moi bien ô Dieu, retiens ce mot de puissance que je te laisse. Utilise-le et tu trouveras ce pouvoir dans sa sonorité. Prononce le mot: "ZIN-URU" et tu trouveras le pouvoir. Mais pour qu'il soit efficace tu dois comprendre que l'homme est LUMIÈRE et que la LUMIÈRE EST HOMME.
> 
> Et surtout...pas besoin de me dire merci



T'as trouvé ça chez les Raéliens ou t'as fumé supermoquette ? 

Sinon, je te rappelle qu'au commencement était le verbe. Alors c'est pas au vieux singe que etc., etc.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mais il me faut aussi efd



Tu as bien raison. Qui peut se passer d'efd de nos jours ?...:love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'as trouvé ça chez les Raéliens ou t'as fumé supermoquette ?
> 
> Sinon, je te rappelle qu'au commencement était le verbe. Alors c'est pas au vieux singe que etc., etc.




Le VERBE est porteur de la clé qui peut ouvrir ce qui est en haut et ce qui est en bas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le VERBE est porteur de la clé qui peut ouvrir ce qui est en haut et ce qui est en bas.



Oui, mais c'est benjamin qui la tourne.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Sache, Ô Dieu, qu'au commencement il y avait le VIDE et le NÉANT. Un néant sans espace-temps. C'est alors qu'une PENSÉE SURGIT DE CE NÉANT, une pensée décisive et envahissante qui remplit ce VIDE.

Il n'y avait alors aucune matière; seulement une force, un mouvement, un vortex, une vibration provenant de cette pensée décisive qui remplissait le VIDE. 





...et moi j'ai mal au ventre


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> qu'au commencement était le verbe. Alors c'est pas au vieux singe que etc., etc.



la parole précéde t'elle la pensée ? Le verbe est il le corrolaire de l'action ou bien l'inverse?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'vais t'en montrer une de voie moi ! Petit canaillou !




Non mais ça j'en doute pas ... Tiens d'ailleurs tu vas m'éclairer sans doute.

Pourquoi je n'ai pas de question à poser ? Non pas que je sache tout loin de là ...

D'un autre côté le fait de poser cette question invalide totalement ma question puisque j'ai une question ... Mais essayer de répondre à ce paradoxe c'est comme un ewok qui se mord sa queue touffue. Ca tourne en rond et ça couine comme pas deux ... Mais je m'égare.   

En fin bref revenons à la question initiale ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sache, Ô Dieu, qu'au commencement il y avait le VIDE et le NÉANT. Un néant sans espace-temps. C'est alors qu'une PENSÉE SURGIT DE CE NÉANT, une pensée décisive et envahissante qui remplit ce VIDE.
> 
> Il n'y avait alors aucune matière; seulement une force, un mouvement, un vortex, une vibration provenant de cette pensée décisive qui remplissait le VIDE.
> 
> ...



C'est pourtant bien ce qui s'est passé.


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sache, Ô Dieu, qu'au commencement il y avait le VIDE et le NÉANT. Un néant sans espace-temps. C'est alors qu'une PENSÉE SURGIT DE CE NÉANT, une pensée décisive et envahissante qui remplit ce VIDE.
> 
> Il n'y avait alors aucune matière; seulement une force, un mouvement, un vortex, une vibration provenant de cette pensée décisive qui remplissait le VIDE.
> 
> ...



l'hypothese de l'anus cosmique, du trou noir primitif!....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi je n'ai pas de question à poser ?



Parce que tu n'attends pas de réponse de moi, mais de toi-même. C'est un choix dont tu es libre, puisque j'ai voulu que tu le sois.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu n'attends pas de réponse de moi, mais de toi-même. C'est un choix dont tu es libre, puisque j'ai voulu que tu le sois.




Conquière le désordre et tu deviendras UN AVEC LE VERBE.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> la parole précéde t'elle la pensée ? Le verbe est il le corrolaire de l'action ou bien l'inverse?



Ma parole est pensée. Mon verbe est action. Tes questions se posent aux hommes, pas à moi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Conquière le désordre et tu deviendras UN AVEC LE VERBE.



Ça peut même se faire dans le désordre ça, tu sais ? :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut même se faire dans le désordre ça, tu sais ? :love:



Ce que tu appelles le désordre est le VERBE. Retrouves cette vie en toi et tu trouveras les pouvoirs pour utiliser ce VERBE.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu n'attends pas de réponse de moi, mais de toi-même. C'est un choix dont tu es libre, puisque j'ai voulu que tu le sois.




Bon apparemment la réponse n'était pas si compliqué que ça ...


----------



## reineman (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut même se faire dans le désordre ça, tu sais ? :love:


ou est passé l'antimatiere a la création de l'univers? existe t'il des anti-moi dans des anti-mondes?
(la j'suis sur .;j'vais l'avoir..)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ou est passé l'antimatiere a la création de l'univers? existe t'il des anti-moi dans des anti-mondes?
> (la j'suis sur .;j'vais l'avoir..)



En attendant une réponse plus sérieuse, je peux au moins te confirmer ceci : il y a même des anti-toi dans ce monde-ci.


----------



## jahrom (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En attendant une réponse plus sérieuse, je peux au moins te confirmer ceci : il y a même des anti-toi dans ce monde-ci.




Ouuuiiii, on m'appelle ??!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuiiii, on m'appelle ??!



reineman est le bienvenu dans ce sujet, comme tous ceux qui veulent poser une question.
Il est donc inutile de signaler ton antipathie à son égard.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> reineman est le bienvenu dans ce sujet, comme tous ceux qui veulent poser une question.
> Il est donc inutile de signaler ton antipathie à son égard.




Lorsque le DEUX devient UN et que UNE devient le TOUT alors sache que la barrière s'est levée et que la voie est libre. Développe ta forme pour qu'elle passe dans le sans-forme et tu seras libre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque le DEUX devient UN et que UNE devient le TOUT alors sache que la barrière s'est levée et que la voie est libre. Développe ta forme pour qu'elle passe dans le sans-forme et tu seras libre



Tu comptes dénaturer ce sujet jusqu'au bout ? Note bien que c'est ton droit le plus strict.
Si c'est juste pour rire, autant coller ton texte en entier d'un seul coup, non ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes dénaturer ce sujet jusqu'au bout ? Note bien que c'est ton droit le plus strict.
> Si c'est juste pour rire, autant coller ton texte en entier d'un seul coup, non ?




Je vous laisse...

Désolé


----------



## House M.D. (20 Janvier 2006)

Oh ******, c'est beau comme du JCVD ! :affraid:   

Sinon, sérieux, c'est ici la boucherie Sanzot? Non? Ah... bon...

Alors voilà ma question : mon cher Doc® (au pluriel, cher Medoc®&#8482, sais-tu si enfin Gloria épousera Michel, ou si Julia viendra encore foutre le bordel?...

Parce que franchement il est sans fin ce feuilleton, et j'en ai marre de rester planté devant la télé-génération !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà ma question : mon cher Doc® (au pluriel, cher Medoc®?), sais-tu si enfin Gloria épousera Michel, ou si Julia viendra encore foutre le bordel?...
> 
> Parce que franchement il est sans fin ce feuilleton, et j'en ai marre de rester planté devant la télé-génération !



Si tu n'as personne à aider, personne à relever dans la poussière, personne à consoler, personne avec qui partager même un feuilleton télé débile, personne à aimer, je te plains.

Si, en revanche, il y a quelqu'un près de toi, qui ait besoin de toi ou seulement envie de ta présence, alors éteint cette télé et va.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse...
> 
> Désolé



Je n'ai pas dit que je voulais que tu partes. Je voulais juste recentrer un peu.

S'il y a de la place pour reineman, tu penses bien qu'il y en a pour toi aussi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien faire ma chochotte
> 
> Suis de retour...!!! coucou les filles   :love:



La Mouette, fais une pause. Franchement.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vaste débat, pour ne pas dire long  Je ne suis pas sûr d'être d'accord avec toi, mais c'est vrai qu'on manque un peu d'expérience sur le sujet.



TU manques d'expérience sur ce sujet.


----------



## House M.D. (21 Janvier 2006)

Tu marques un point l'ami... 

Il n'y a malheureusement encore personne à rejoindre... j'espère vraiment qu'il y aura quelqu'un un jour


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Dis Docevil,
Pourquoi que les gens de Macgé ils passent leur temps à se foutre sur la gueule en ce moment, au lieu de se faire plein des poutous pour se dire que "c'est pas grave ma p'tite *******"?


Hein, dis?



edit : ok, ******* ça passe pas, je voulais dire "roupette"  )


----------



## toys (21 Janvier 2006)

dit pour quoi la mouette s'auto détruit ses message?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dit pour quoi la mouette s'auto détruit ses message?


Parce qu'il se rend compte de lui-même quand il a l'air d'un Ferrero Rocher .

(désolé monsieur Docevil, mais celle-là elle était trop facile, alors je me suis dit que je pouvais.)


----------



## House M.D. (21 Janvier 2006)

Bah, je sais pas exactement, mais je crois que tout le monde est sous tension... c'est le problème actuel... 

Chacun a ses problèmes, difficiles à régler pour certains, et ça passe mal...

Mais je crois qu'il faut se rappeler au moins une chose : amis ou amour, on ne peut vivre sans


----------



## mamyblue (21 Janvier 2006)

Hello là-haut! Si vous m'entendez, vous faites quoi en ce moment et quel temps fait-il chez-vous???


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> reineman est le bienvenu dans ce sujet, comme tous ceux qui veulent poser une question.
> Il est donc inutile de signaler ton antipathie à son égard.




Ah mais attention, je n'ai d'antipathie à l'égard de personne, et encore moins envers quelqu'un que je ne connais point... 

je suis juste ni pour ni contre, bien au contraire...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> je suis juste ni pour ni contre, bien au contraire...



Contre Malow peut-être ? Tout contre. 
















P.S. : Oui, je sais, je fais aussi mes courses chez Guitry certains jours.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Contre Malow peut-être ? Tout contre.
> 
> 
> P.S. : Oui, je sais, je fais aussi mes courses chez Guitry certains jours.




A ce propos, merci Dieu, d'avoir créé la créature parfaite, et surtout d'avoir fait croisé son chemin au mien... 

:love::love::love:


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, merci Dieu, d'avoir créé la créature parfaite, et surtout d'avoir fait croisé son chemin au mien...
> 
> :love::love::love:



C'est beau ce que tu dis.
ça me donne envie de mettre un cd d'andré rieux.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Hello là-haut! Si vous m'entendez, vous faites quoi en ce moment et quel temps fait-il chez-vous???



Il y a déjà un autre remarquable sujet pour ce genre de questions.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ça me donne envie de mettre un cd d'andré rieux.



Tu as laissé tomber le reggae ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, merci Dieu, d'avoir créé la créature parfaite, et surtout d'avoir fait croisé son chemin au mien...
> 
> :love::love::love:



Je n'y suis pour rien. Je ne fabrique pas le hasard, même heureux.


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y suis pour rien. Je ne fabrique pas le hasard, même heureux.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...


----------



## reineman (21 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as laissé tomber le reggae ?



ouais.
J'ai mis une queu-de-pie à mes gouts pourqu'ils soient plus présentables.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Ah toi et les maths


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Dis, pourquoi tu éduques pas ton fils ?


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dis Docevil,
> Pourquoi que les gens de Macgé ils passent leur temps à se foutre sur la gueule en ce moment, au lieu de se faire plein des poutous pour se dire que "c'est pas grave ma p'tite *******"?



Pasqu'on écrit pas de grands romans avec de bons sentiments, mon enfant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis, pourquoi tu éduques pas ton fils ?


Je te rappelle, pauvre sous-m****, que mon fils et moi, c'est pareil.


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis, pourquoi tu éduques pas ton fils ?




Refrain 
Laisse pas traîner ton fils 
Si tu veux pas qu'il glisse 
Qu'il te ramène du vice 
Laisse pas traîner ton fils 
Si tu veux pas qu'il glisse


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Janvier 2006)

Monsieur Tout-Puissant,

     Etant actuellement en formation, je suis à la recherche d'un stage d'une durée plus ou moins determinée et rémunéré à votre bon vouloir 
(rappelons seulement que l'abolition de l'esclavage date de 1848, si mes souvenirs sont exacts  )

     Je me permet de vous solliciter en personne pour pouvoir beneficier de votre savoir-faire et de votre experience,
 particulièrement en communication télépathique et en don d'ubiquité.

J'ai déjà acquis une certaine experience professionnelle, notamment en travaillant avec un prestidigitateur,
 au côté duquel j'ai énormément appris (disparition de lapin, apparition de l'as de coeur derrière mon oreille...) 
Mais je sais que le chemin est encore long pour arriver à votre niveau (Faire marcher Jésus sur l'eau il y a 2000 ans, alors là chapeau !   )

Dans l'attente d'un rendez-vous (juste par transmissions de pensées hein, pas la peine de me faire monter jusqu'à vous pour si peu...  ),
 je vous pris d'agréer, Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ou est passé l'antimatiere a la création de l'univers? existe t'il des anti-moi dans des anti-mondes?
> (la j'suis sur .;j'vais l'avoir..)



Je me refuse à répondre à cette question pour la même raison qui fait que je me refuse à révéler l'avenir. Parce que je vous ai voulu libres. Or quelle serait votre liberté si vous connaissiez votre destin à l'avance ou si vous n'aviez plus à découvrir un univers dévoilé ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dis Docevil,
> Pourquoi que les gens de Macgé ils passent leur temps à se foutre sur la gueule en ce moment, au lieu de se faire plein des poutous pour se dire que "c'est pas grave ma p'tite *******"?
> 
> 
> Hein, dis?



Parce que ce sont des humains et qu'ils s'imaginent que l'anonymat relatif dont ils disposent ici les dispense de se comporter autrement qu'en humains.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me refuse à répondre à cette question pour la même raison qui fait que je me refuse à révéler l'avenir. Parce que je vous ai voulu libres. Or quelle serait votre liberté si vous connaissiez votre destin à l'avance ou si vous n'aviez plus à découvrir un univers dévoilé ?


Wow!!! Dans un discours de campagne éléctorale ; ça ferait un tabac...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Wow!!! Dans un discours de campagne éléctorale ; ça ferait un tabac...



Peut-être, mais je ne fais pas de politique et je ne cherche même pas à convaincre (1). 















(1) Parce que sinon, ça s'appelle du prosélytisme et c'est puni par la charte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (1) Parce que sinon, ça s'appelle du prosélytisme et c'est puni par la charte.


Aaaaaah! ... La charte! Vois ce que tes pauvres créatures ont été inventer...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah! ... La charte! Vois ce que tes pauvres créatures ont été inventer...


Un copier-coller de mon décalogue, tu parles d'une invention !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un copier-coller de mon décalogue, tu parles d'une invention !



Ciel!!! Je n'avais jamais entrevu le plagiat...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ciel!!! Je n'avais jamais entrevu le plagiat...:mouais:



C'est bien ce que je redoutais hélas...

D'ailleurs, ça m'arrive tellement souvent que je l'ai surnommé "le décalogue de la Redoute".  (Pascal77 ) :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je redoutais hélas...
> 
> D'ailleurs, ça m'arrive tellement souvent que je l'ai surnommé "le décalogue de la Redoute".  :rose:


Tu as créé Pascal 77, ou c'est l'inverse?   

EDITH : Ah ; quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as créé Pascal 77, ou c'est l'inverse?


C'est un peu comme la question sur l'½uf et la poule (voir plus haut). Ça me donne d'ailleurs l'occasion de rappeler qu'il y a très peu de différences génétiques entre l'homme et la poule...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme la question sur l'½uf et la poule (voir plus haut). Ça me donne d'ailleurs l'occasion de rappeler qu'il y a très peu de différences génétiques entre l'homme et la poule...



Vu le marasme capillaire que dans ton infinie bonté tu m'as offert, je me sens plus proche de l'oeuf...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vu le marasme capillaire que dans ton infinie bonté tu m'as offert, je me sens plus proche de l'oeuf...


Désolé fils, il n'y a pas de service après-vente.


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme la question sur l'½uf et la poule (voir plus haut). Ça me donne d'ailleurs l'occasion de rappeler qu'il y a très peu de différences génétiques entre l'homme et la poule...



Sachant que ma réponse à la question sur l'½uf et la poule est "l'½uf est la poule", dois-je en conclure que DocEvil est Pascal77 ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

1000 pages tout au plus... avec la magie de la mise en page automatique, ça impressionne de moins en moins


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que ma réponse à la question sur l'½uf et la poule est "l'½uf est la poule", dois-je en conclure que DocEvil est Pascal77 ?


Moi m'en garde ! benjamin peut d'ailleurs prouver ma bonne foi. Il offre également un ban gratuit au premier qui demande qui peut prouver la sienne...


----------



## Fulvio (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi m'en garde ! benjamin peut d'ailleurs prouver ma bonne foi. Il offre également un ban gratuit au premier qui demande qui peut prouver la sienne...



Ouh là ! Je te crois sur parole. (si c'est pas ce qu'on appelle de la foi, ça)


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> .



et sinon, ton psychiatre, il en pense quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, ton psychiatre, il en pense quoi?



Question judicieuse. Dieu a-t-il un inconscient ? Si non, comment peut-il être parfait ?

Mais ces questions n'ont un sens que si l'on considère Dieu d'un point de vue anthropomorphique, c'est-à-dire comme un homme "parfait" sans doute, mais auquel pourraient s'appliquer les principes de la psychanalyse ou de la psychiatrie. Or ce n'est pas le cas. Cela rend donc ta question inappropriée.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

Anthropomo.... pourtant j'y avais presque cru dans Portraits photobooth sans filtre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Anthropomo.... pourtant j'y avais presque cru dans Portraits photobooth sans filtre



Gna gna gna


----------



## mamyblue (24 Janvier 2006)

Je demande simplement à Dieu, où étions-nous avant de venir dans ce monde qui n'est pas tjrs joli...joli... Et puis après le vie, où irons-nous ? au ciel..., au purgatoire..., en enfer..., ou tout simplement on deviendra poussière..., A mon avis Dieu seul le sait , alors je me dis vivons bien tant qu'on existe ..., car on ne sait ce qu'il y a eu avant , ni ce qu'il y aura après... Alors Dieu que penses-tu de tous ça ?...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je demande simplement à Dieu, où étions-nous avant de venir dans ce monde qui n'est pas tjrs joli...joli... Et puis après le vie, où irons-nous ? au ciel..., au purgatoire..., en enfer..., ou tout simplement on deviendra poussière..., A mon avis Dieu seul le sait , alors je me dis vivons bien tant qu'on existe ..., car on ne sait ce qu'il y a eu avant , ni ce qu'il y aura après... Alors Dieu que penses-tu de tous ça ?...


Je pense au nombre proprement incroyable de bêtises que vous avez pu inventer pour vous pourrir l'existence... Et tout ça parce que vous n'êtes pas foutus de vivre en bonne intelligence avec vous-même et avec vos semblables !

Pour faire court : le paradis, le purgatoire et l'enfer n'existent pas. Ils n'existent éventuellement que dans vos têtes où on les a placés dans l'espoir de contraindre votre conduite et de guider vos choix. Ce qu'il y a avant la vie ne vous concerne plus, parce que vous êtes vivants. Ce qu'il y a après la mort ne vous concernera que lorsque vous serez en situation. Alors, de grâce, appliquez-vous à faire d'aimables vivants plutôt que d'admirables macchabées. Voilà qui pourrait notamment contribuer à résoudre le problème du monde "pas toujours joli-joli".


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense au nombre proprement incroyable de bêtises que vous avez pu inventer pour vous pourrir l'existence... Et tout ça parce que vous n'êtes pas foutus de vivre en bonne intelligence avec vous-même et avec vos semblables !
> 
> Pour faire court : le paradis, le purgatoire et l'enfer n'existent pas. Ils n'existent éventuellement que dans vos têtes où on les a placés dans l'espoir de contraindre votre conduite et de guider vos choix. Ce qu'il y a avant la vie ne vous concerne plus, parce que vous êtes vivants. Ce qu'il y a après la mort ne vous concernera que lorsque vous serez en situation. Alors, de grâce, appliquez-vous à faire d'aimables vivants plutôt que d'admirables macchabées. Voilà qui pourrait notamment contribuer à résoudre le problème du monde "pas toujours joli-joli".



Il est évident que le paradis n'existe pas.

Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'entre les gens qui souffrent et les pauvres d'esprit, ils commenceraient à refuser du monde je pense...

CQFD.

Et l'enfer, c'est les autres, comme chacun sait.

Voilà, c'était juste un petit éclairage scientifique à ajouter à la réponse déjà trés complète de dieu lui même.

Ciao les kikis.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Surtout qu'à -3°C ton sexe reste collé à la rembarde


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'à -3°C ton sexe reste collé à la rembarde


 
Pas si elle est en bois... fils...

Je ne travaille que les matériaux nobles !!!


----------



## mamyblue (25 Janvier 2006)

Je n'est jamais voulu pourrir ma vie. car je l'aime trop. Oui je suis très heureuse sur cette terre et j'espère y rester le plus longtemps possible. ( j'ai dû mal interprêter la question). Et puis je suis d'accord tant que nous sommes vivant , il ne faut penser ni avant , ni après. L'important c'est le présent... La vie c'est  un élément très précieux et je suis capable de bien gérer ma vie, donc tout va bien. La question d'avant c'était par simple curiosité pour voir la réaction des autres personnes et savoir ce qu'elles pensent .Et comme j'ai dit plus haut j'avais pas bien compris. Et moi je préfère être une aimable vivante et non pas une admirable macchabée pour ça je ne suis pas pressée... Au revoir et bonne fin de journée  

			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense au nombre proprement incroyable de bêtises que vous avez pu inventer pour vous pourrir l'existence... Et tout ça parce que vous n'êtes pas foutus de vivre en bonne intelligence avec vous-même et avec vos semblables !
> 
> Pour faire court : le paradis, le purgatoire et l'enfer n'existent pas. Ils n'existent éventuellement que dans vos têtes où on les a placés dans l'espoir de contraindre votre conduite et de guider vos choix. Ce qu'il y a avant la vie ne vous concerne plus, parce que vous êtes vivants. Ce qu'il y a après la mort ne vous concernera que lorsque vous serez en situation. Alors, de grâce, appliquez-vous à faire d'aimables vivants plutôt que d'admirables macchabées. Voilà qui pourrait notamment contribuer à résoudre le problème du monde "pas toujours joli-joli".


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je n'est jamais voulu pourrir ma vie. car je l'aime trop. Oui je suis très heureuse sur cette terre et j'espère y rester le plus longtemps possible. ( j'ai dû mal interprêter la question). Et puis je suis d'accord tant que nous sommes vivant , il ne faut penser ni avant , ni après. L'important c'est le présent... La vie c'est  un élément très précieux et je suis capable de bien gérer ma vie, donc tout va bien. La question d'avant c'était par simple curiosité pour voir la réaction des autres personnes et savoir ce qu'elles pensent .Et comme j'ai dit plus haut j'avais pas bien compris. Et moi je préfère être une aimable vivante et non pas une admirable macchabée pour ça je ne suis pas pressée... Au revoir et bonne fin de journée


Il ne fallait pas vous formaliser. Le "vous" de ma réponse était collectif. 

Passez une bonne journée également.
--
LTP (Le Tout-Puissant)


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

dit moi doc evil pour quoi dans tout l'univers
les force du mal veuls semparé de la terre?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Toys je ne suis pas sûr qu'c'est le bon endroit pour parler de microsoft :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toys je ne suis pas sûr qu'c'est le bon endroit pour parler de microsoft :rateau:




Jéromacquette ?


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi le jour ou je fais l'effort de me lever tôt, ya pas d'iBook sur le refurb? 

:sleep:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2006)

Cher Doc,

Est-ce qu'une civilisation qui a appris à faire des vélos peut l'oublier ?

(genre après une régression culturelle ou une chute de comète)


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toys je ne suis pas sûr qu'c'est le bon endroit pour parler de microsoft :rateau:


parce que petit toys la terre est trop jolie et que j'ai dans les yeux le sourir d'un enfant

s'est sa qui faut répondre t'es nul en bioman toi je sui sur que princess tatav elle aurais bien répondu elle.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dit moi doc evil pour quoi dans tout l'univers
> les force du mal veuls semparé de la terre?



Petit toys, personne dans l'univers ne veut s'emparer de la Terre. Ce sont des histoires tout ça, des balivernes, le genre de conte à dormir debout que les Hommes aiment bien se raconter pour se faire peur. Parce que, vois-tu, ils aiment ça avoir peur. Ça les empêche de s'endormir, de succomber à l'optimisme béat qui dit que "tout va bien" alors que, même si tout ne va pas mal, ce n'est pas le boulot qui manque. C'est important de rester réveillé quand on n'a une si petite planète...
Malheureusement, tu sais, ils aiment aussi se faire peur entre eux, les Hommes. C'est un bon moyen de manipuler les autres, de leur faire croire à des choses très graves et de justifier des décisions qu'en temps normal on aurait pas pu prendre.
Du coup, c'est un peu difficile de savoir quand on a à faire à une bonne peur ou à une mauvaise. Et comme on ne peut pas rester réveillé tout le temps non plus, on finit par ne plus vouloir rien écouter du tout, ni les animaux dans le mazout, ni les armes de destruction massive. Et là, on se retrouve avec plus rien d'autre qu'un grand silence, un grand silence pour dormir, dans lequel on n'entend plus les contes à dormir debout, mais dans lequel on n'entend plus non plus la souffrance du monde et son espoir. Et ça, c'est pas trop cool.
Alors, petit toys, si tu ne veux pas que les forces du mal s'emparent de la Terre, il ne faudra pas dormir tout le temps. Mais, si tu ne veux pas perdre les heures où tu es éveillé, ne cherche pas de menace dans le ciel qui est vide. Regarde en toi et autour de toi, cela devrait suffire.


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Petit toys, personne ne veut s'emparer de la Terre. Ce sont des histoires tout ça, des balivernes, le genre de conte à dormir debout que les Hommes aiment bien se raconter pour se faire peur. Parce que, vois-tu, ils aiment ça avoir peur. Ça les empêche de s'endormir, de succomber à l'optimisme béat qui dit que "tout va bien" alors que, même si tout ne va pas mal, ce n'est pas le boulot qui manque. C'est important de rester réveillé quand on n'a une toute petite planète...
> Malheureusement, tu sais, ils aiment aussi se faire peur entre eux, les Hommes. C'est un bon moyen de manipuler les autres, de leur faire croire à des choses très graves et de justifier des décisions qu'en temps normal on aurait pas pu prendre.
> Du coup, c'est un peu difficile de savoir quand on a à faire à une bonne peur ou à une mauvaise. Et comme on ne peut pas rester réveillé tout le temps non plus, on finit par ne plus vouloir rien écouter du tout, ni les animaux dans le mazout, ni les armes de destruction massive. Et là, on se retrouve avec plus rien d'autre qu'un grand silence, un grand silence pour dormir, dans lequel on n'entend plus les contes à dormir debout, mais dans lequel on n'entend plus non plus la souffrance du monde et son espoir. Et ça, c'est pas trop cool.
> Alors, petit toys, si tu ne veux pas que les forces du mal s'emparent de la Terre, il ne faudra pas dormir tout le temps. Mais, si tu ne veux pas perdre les heures où tu es éveillé, ne cherche pas de menace dans le ciel qui est vide. Regarde autour de toi, cela devrait suffire.



Tout dieu que tu es, t'es pas fichu de nous dire si y'a des formes de vie extraterrestre dans le milliard de systeme solaires qui constitue la banlieue proche de notre planete.
Dieu d'opérette!...prophete des folies bergeres!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tout dieu que tu es, t'es pas fichu de nous dire si y'a des formes de vie extraterrestre dans le milliard de systeme solaires qui constitue la banlieue proche de notre planete.
> Dieu d'opérette!...prophete des folies bergeres!


Tu t'imagines peut-être que j'ai bâti tout une ville pour que vous soyez les seuls occupants d'un studio ?












P.S. : Les insultes ne te mèneront nulle part.


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

Et sinon, ce DocEvil, il a un fils ? :rateau:



Non, parce que je viens juste de tomber sur un marteau et des clous...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, ce DocEvil, il a un fils ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> Non, parce que je viens juste de tomber sur un marteau et des clous...


L'Histoire, que tu sembles pourtant connaître, a prouvé que la crucifixion n'est pas nécessairement la meilleure solution. En revanche, question retombées publicitaires, chapeau !


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'Histoire, que tu sembles pourtant connaître, a prouvé que la crucifixion n'est pas nécessairement la meilleure solution. En revanche, question retombées publicitaires, chapeau !



Je pensais plus à la roue qu'à la croix, en fait. Je trouve ça plus décoratif, et puis les enfants peuvent mieux s'amuser avec.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plus à la roue qu'à la croix, en fait. Je trouve ça plus décoratif, et puis les enfants peuvent mieux s'amuser avec.


C'est beaucoup de violence pour si peu de chose. Les enfants savent rire des bulles de savon, d'un barrage sur la rivière ou d'une partie de cache-cache entre les poubelles. Il n'est pas encore nécessaire de les faire rire des bêtises des "grands".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Dites donc, tant que j'y pense... Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire merci quand je daigne vous répondre ? On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !



Dieu merci !

PS C'est bien ça que tu voulais, non ?


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, tant que j'y pense... Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire merci quand je daigne vous répondre ? On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !



T'as vu l'état du monde? t'as vu cette galere? tu voudrais en plus qu'on te dise merçi? tu t'emmerdes pas toi!...on t'a pas demandé a naitre nous!..alors viens pas nous chauffer les boulets !


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, tant que j'y pense... Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire merci quand je daigne vous répondre ? On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !




Le curé de mon enfance disait que Dieu était bon comme un bonbon, et qu'on ne remerciait pas Dieu, on le suçait, seulement. 
Mais je l'ai jamais cru.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu l'état du monde? t'as vu cette galere? tu voudrais en plus qu'on te dise merçi? tu t'emmerdes pas toi!...on t'a pas demandé a naitre nous!..alors viens pas nous chauffer les boulets !



Et après ? Vous ne voudriez tout de même pas le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la sainte Vierge par dessus le marché, non ?
C'est un peu facile de foutre la merde partout comme ça en comptant que je vais porter le chapeau... Alors, si je comprends bien, quand ça va mal, c'est de ma faute, et quand ça va bien, je suis un peu le cousin merdeux de la famille, celui qu'on ne veut pas voir, celui qui fait honte ? Passe encore que vous soyez ingrats, je m'en fous pas mal de votre gratitude, mais si au moins vous pouviez accepter une bonne fois pour toute d'être qui vous êtes : des enfants qui jouent les importants dans la grande cour de l'univers, des enfants qui ne savent même pas être des enfants.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le curé de mon enfance disait que Dieu était bon comme un bonbon, et qu'on ne remerciait pas Dieu, on le suçait, seulement.
> Mais je l'ai jamais cru.


Il ne faut jamais croire les curés : ils n'en savent pas plus long sur moi que vous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est beaucoup de violence pour si peu de chose. Les enfants savent rire des bulles de savon, d'un barrage sur la rivière ou d'une partie de cache-cache entre les poubelles. Il n'est pas encore nécessaire de les faire rire des bêtises des "grands".



Je pense au contraire, que celui qui a inventé le suplice de la roue avait su garder un certain esprit facétieux typiquement enfantin... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pense au contraire, que celui qui a inventé le suplice de la roue avait su garder un certain esprit facétieux typiquement enfantin... :love:



Et pour l'inventeur de la "vierge de fer", tu le verrais plutôt comment ?


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et après ? Vous ne voudriez tout de même pas le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la sainte Vierge par dessus le marché, non ?
> C'est un peu facile de foutre la merde partout comme ça en comptant que je vais porter le chapeau... Alors, si je comprends bien, quand ça va mal, c'est de ma faute, et quand ça va bien, je suis un peu le cousin merdeux de la famille, celui qu'on ne veut pas voir, celui qui fait honte ? Passe encore que vous soyez ingrats, je m'en fous pas mal de votre gratitude, mais si au moins vous pouviez accepter une bonne fois pour toute d'être qui vous êtes : des enfants qui jouent les importants dans la grande cour de l'univers, des enfants qui ne savent même pas être des enfants.




Que voulais tu qu'on devienne?
Tu nous a laissé là... à poils dans la nature!.. à nous cailler les miches durant des millenaires...hagards et sans défense!...pas meme un petit gourdin, une patte griffue, une corne, des mandibules crache-poison, rien!... peau d' zob!...
À la merçi des fauves, aux bonnes graces des vautours...on a bien failli y rester! on savait meme pas dire 'pain'!...
Résultat, on s'est demené des badigoinces...on a maché des cailloux, on s'est developpé la boite cranienne...-et on a fait sans toi!
Hé quoi? y'a une petite trentaine de siecles, monsieur se radine, la gueule enfarinée et commence à nous sortir sa grande palabre sur le monde tel qu'il devrait aller!...Sa Révélation : il faut désormais lui cirer les bottes chaque jours à coups de grandes paraboles et de longues génfluxions si on veut pas se prendre un grand coup de massue dans la tronche une fois qu'on aura defuncté!...
La belle affaire!
On a fait sans toi durant des milliers d'années, on t'a pas attendu pour se prendre en mains ! on continuera!... et ma foi si tu en conçois du désagrément, et bien Dieu, permets moi un conseil: Casse toi d'la terre!...arrache toi de nos cieux!...trouve toi une petite bicoque sur le cul de la lune et restons en là!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'inventeur de la "vierge de fer", tu le verrais plutôt comment ?



Plus adulte, un vicieux aigri... Alors que la roue... Pffffffff... Qui n'a pas tapé sur ses petits camarades avec un gros bâton, quand il était gosse? ...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait qu'on explique à reineman que DocEvil, c'est pas vraiment Dieu, que c'est juste pour rire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Que voulais tu qu'on devienne?
> Tu nous a laissé là... à poils dans la nature!.. à nous cailler les miches durant des millenaires...hagards et sans défense!...pas meme un petit gourdin, une patte griffue, une corne, des mandibules crache-poison, rien!... peau d' zob!...
> À la merçi des fauves, aux bonnes graces des vautours...on a bien failli y rester! on savait meme pas dire 'pain'!...
> Résultat, on s'est demené des badigoinces...on a maché des cailloux, on s'est developpé la boite cranienne...-et on a fait sans toi!
> ...



Hé! Psssst!... Oui, toi... Tu sais ; c'est pas le vrai Dieu... Faut pas t'embaler comme ça...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'inventeur de la "vierge de fer", tu le verrais plutôt comment ?



Je verrais plutôt une inventeuse style un hymen de fer dans un diaphragme de velours.


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé! Psssst!... Oui, toi... Tu sais ; c'est pas le vrai Dieu... Faut pas t'embaler comme ça...



ah bon? c'est qui le vrai dieu alors? si t'as son msn ou son phone, je suis preneur.
Lui et moi on va s'montrer nos pognes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah bon? c'est qui le vrai dieu alors? si t'as son msn ou son phone, je suis preneur.
> Lui et moi on va s'montrer nos pognes...



Ben...........:mouais: ........... Le vrai Dieu, en fait c'est........ Merdasse! Y'a l'infirmière qui raplique pour filer leurs médocs à Napoléon et Hitler... Je me casse! A+


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pense au contraire, que celui qui a inventé le suplice de la roue avait su garder un certain esprit facétieux typiquement enfantin... :love:



Je savais que je trouverais en toi un soutien dans mes choix malicieux. :love:



et pis j'ai des mômes, je connais leur capacité à créer des supplices si innocents...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait qu'on explique à reineman que DocEvil, c'est pas vraiment Dieu, que c'est juste pour rire.



Gâcheur. Tu finiras au bagne (ou tu y retourneras) !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et pis j'ai des mômes, je connais leur capacité à créer des supplices si innocents...



Comme arracher les ailes des mouches ? Foutre le feu à une colonne de fourmis ? Parce que ça ce n'est pas de la cruauté, quoi qu'on en dise. C'est plutôt à ranger dans la liste des expériences que fait un enfant d'homme pour mesurer son impact sur son environnement. La cruauté est là où elle a toujours été : dans les yeux des adultes qui les regardent faire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

Heuuuu... Oui. Ça, c'est du folklore... On allait bien plus loin quand j'étais gosse. On avait même tendance à foutre la paix aux petites bêtes du bon Dieu...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Hé quoi? y'a une petite trentaine de siecles, monsieur se radine, la gueule enfarinée et commence à nous sortir sa grande palabre sur le monde tel qu'il devrait aller!...Sa Révélation : il faut désormais lui cirer les bottes chaque jours à coups de grandes paraboles et de longues génfluxions si on veut pas se prendre un grand coup de massue dans la tronche une fois qu'on aura defuncté!...



Tu es injuste, mais cela aussi je pouvais bien m'y attendre. Je n'ai jamais demandé à ce qu'on me cirât les bottes ou qu'on se traînât à mes pieds. Je vous ai promis l'éternité ? Eh bien, de quoi vous plaignez-vous puisque vous l'aurez ? Ce n'est pas moi en revanche qui vous ai farci la tête avec des conneries sur le paradis, les anges et tout le saint frusquin. Vous vous êtes très bien débrouillé pour ça. Trop bien même. Je me suis contenté de vous aimer, de vous aimer en dépit de vous même, de vous aimer toujours. Vous connaissant, je ne m'étonne pas qu'on me le reproche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'heure des cacheeeeeeeeeeeeeets!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On allait bien plus loin quand j'étais gosse. On avait même tendance à foutre la paix aux petites bêtes du bon Dieu...


Et quand bien même ? La cruauté et l'enfance n'ont rien à faire ensemble, de même que je n'ai rien à faire avec vos religions. Un enfant cruel, ce n'est plus un enfant. Une religion qui ne se soucie pas du bonheur des êtres et de leur épanouissement, qui ne les accueille pas tels qu'ils sont (et non pas POUR ce qu'ils sont ou MALGRÉ cela), ce n'est plus moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une religion qui ne se soucie pas du bonheur des êtres et de leur épanouissement, qui ne les accueille pas tels qu'ils sont (et non pas POUR ce qu'ils sont ou MALGRÉ cela), ce n'est plus moi.



J'aime beaucoup cette partie...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure des cacheeeeeeeeeeeeeets!!!!


Si t'as des Rennie, ça m'arrange : je suis toujours un peu ballonné après les c½urs de canards.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as des Rennie, ça m'arrange : je suis toujours un peu ballonné après les c½urs de canards.



Meurtrier.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es injuste, mais cela aussi je pouvais bien m'y attendre. Je n'ai jamais demandé à ce qu'on me cirât les bottes ou qu'on se traînât à mes pieds. Je vous ai promis l'éternité ? Eh bien, de quoi vous plaignez-vous puisque vous l'aurez ? Ce n'est pas moi en revanche qui vous ai farci la tête avec des conneries sur le paradis, les anges et tout le saint frusquin. Vous vous êtes très bien débrouillé pour ça. Trop bien même. Je me suis contenté de vous aimer, de vous aimer en dépit de vous même, de vous aimer toujours. Vous connaissant, je ne m'étonne pas qu'on me le reproche.



Finalement, regrettes-tu de nous avoir créés ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Oui. Ça, c'est du folklore... On allait bien plus loin quand j'étais gosse. On avait même tendance à foutre la paix aux petites bêtes du bon Dieu...



Des détails ! Des détails !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, regrettes-tu de nous avoir créés ?


Je n'ai jamais regretté. Vous êtes capables de tant de belles choses et vous avez de si grands rêves... Sans compter que, si vous vous en laissez l'occasion, vous n'avez pas fini de grandir.


----------



## Kounkountchek (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais regretté. Vous êtes capables de tant de belles choses et vous avez de si grands rêves... Sans compter que, si vous vous en laissez l'occasion, vous n'avez pas fini de grandir.


Ah quand même c'est beau ce que tu dis :love: 
... et plus interessant que ton alter ego numérique iGod 
Bref, moi j'ai quand même trois questions à te poser:
- Es-tu un être moral ?
- Te sens-tu (ne serait-ce qu'en partie) coupable lorsque quelqu'un (ou quelquechose) est en souffrance ? (sachant que tu es à la base de la création est donc que cette souffrance est une (lontaine certes) conséquence de ton acte)
- Est-ce que les meteorites qui passent près de la Terre sont en fait des miettes de ton pain divin qui tombent pendant ton repas ?

Merci pour ces précisions !  
A bientôt


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien même. Je me suis contenté de vous aimer, de vous aimer en dépit de vous même, de vous aimer toujours. Vous connaissant, je ne m'étonne pas qu'on me le reproche.



Te connaissant un peu aussi, ne t'étonnes pas que ça nous fasse peur...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Te connaissant un peu aussi, ne t'étonnes pas que ça nous fasse peur...



Rien à ajouter.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Te connaissant un peu aussi, ne t'étonnes pas que ça nous fasse peur...


Foguenne et toi, vous êtes deux belles ordures... Mais bon, il faut toujours se méfier de ses amis.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

Ecoute, c'est incroyable, tu sais qu'on arrête pas de me le dire en ce moment ???

Que je suis une belle ordure ?

C'est marrant ça...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute, c'est incroyable, tu sais qu'on arrête pas de me le dire en ce moment ???
> 
> Que je suis une belle ordure ?
> 
> C'est marrant ça...


Dois-je te rappeler que le hasard n'a pas sa place dans ce fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je te rappeler que le hasard n'a pas sa place dans ce fil ?


 
Est-ce à dire que tu ne joues *jamais *aux dés, au poker ou même au Divin Loto ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce à dire que tu ne joues *jamais *aux dés, au poker ou même au Divin Loto ?


Jamais. Vous avez d'ailleurs trop tendance à croire que la chance est un hasard heureux, alors qu'il n'en est rien. La chance se provoque. s'il arrive qu'elle doive quelque chose au hasard, c'est presque toujours pour une infime partie.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais seul Toi peut se placer au-dessus de nos contingences pour ne pas éprouver l'éternelle espérance humaine du heureux hasard, ce que nous appellons la chance, ou le destin (celui-là est mâtiné de chance et de malchance).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais seul Toi peut se placer au-dessus de nos contingences pour ne pas éprouver l'éternelle espérance humaine du heureux hasard, ce que nous appellons la chance, ou le destin (celui-là est mâtiné de chance et de malchance).


Moi seul ? Je ne pense pas. Je crois qu'il suffirait que vous placiez plus d'espoir en vous-mêmes qu'en la providence, quitte à vous tromper. La vie, ce n'est pas attendre, c'est agir. Ceux qui attendent le font souvent en vain.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Jamais. Vous avez d'ailleurs trop tendance à croire que la chance est un hasard heureux, alors qu'il n'en est rien. La chance se provoque. s'il arrive qu'elle doive quelque chose au hasard, c'est presque toujours pour une infime partie.


Je confirme, après une chtouille.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Janvier 2006)

- Il ne dit pas de gros mots!
- IL ne nous juge pas!
- Il ne demande pas qu'on lui dise merci!
- Il fait tout ce qu'il peut pour nous!
- Il nous aime sans rien nous demander en retour!
- Alors toi, qui te prend pour Dieu! Qui es tu?
- Peut-être un imposteur... Si c'est  le cas...
- Le vrai Dieu te pardonneras. 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, tant que j'y pense... Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire merci quand je daigne vous répondre ? On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

'Dieu c'est un mot cache-sexe, rien de plus...'
(Jean Foutre, Poète breton, in- 'La harangue au pape Pie 7', 2006, Les éditions de Mamince Urtagueule)


----------



## mamyblue (27 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> - Il ne dit pas de gros mots!
> - IL ne nous juge pas!
> - Il ne demande pas qu'on lui dise merci!
> - Il fait tout ce qu'il peut pour nous!
> ...


- Si Dieu existe vraiment...
- Il devrait être comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Il ne se prend pas pour Dieu. Il est Dieu


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

moi en tout cas, j'irais pas m'allumer le cierge pour cette divinté paillarde...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi en tout cas, j'irais pas m'allumer le cierge pour cette divinté paillarde...


Tu as écris "pour", tu voulais dire "de", non ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Elie ! Elie ! Lama sabachtani ?


----------



## benkenobi (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Elie ! Elie ! Lama sabachtani ?



Quelques-uns de ceux qui étaient         là l'entendirent et disaient : Voyez, il appelle Elie!         (Marc 15.27-35).

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Elie ! Elie ! Lama sabachtani ?


Homme de peu de foi va !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Homme de peu de foi va !



Tu as fini d'enfoncer le clou ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Homme de peu de foi !



Matthieu 14-31


----------



## benkenobi (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Matthieu 14-31



Et pour faire sortir Backcat du forum c'est quel numéro qui faut appeler ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Et pour faire sortir Backcat du forum c'est quel numéro qui faut appeler ?



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Tu as raison de poster cette question ici  A part t'en remettre à Dieu, je ne vois pas bien  Et encore...


----------



## benkenobi (27 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de poster cette question ici  A part t'en remettre à Dieu, je ne vois pas bien  Et encore...



Tout est possible à celui qui croit !!


----------



## quetzalk (27 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini d'enfoncer le clou ?



Evangile selon Saint-Leroy et Saint-Merlin 29-32, 30-30bis et suivantes.


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as écris "pour", tu voulais dire "de", non ? :love:



ralala..on sent que le nouveau film des bronzés va sortir dans une semaine!..on peut plus te tenir!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, tant que j'y pense... Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire merci quand je daigne vous répondre ? On est pas dans les forums techniques ici, merde !




justement !!!!!!!!     
c'et parce que que ici ce n'est pas un forum technique que on ne remercie pas !!!  


etttttt toc !!!!    




:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ralala..on sent que le nouveau film des bronzés va sortir dans une semaine!..on peut plus te tenir!


Détrompes-toi : c'est le futur _one man show_ de rezba qui m'excite.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Ouaip... Paraît qu'il se serait laisser pousser les cheveux. J'ai vu l'affiche, ça fait peur.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Bref, moi j'ai quand même trois questions à te poser:
> - Es-tu un être moral ?
> - Te sens-tu (ne serait-ce qu'en partie) coupable lorsque quelqu'un (ou quelquechose) est en souffrance ? (sachant que tu es à la base de la création est donc que cette souffrance est une (lontaine certes) conséquence de ton acte)
> - Est-ce que les meteorites qui passent près de la Terre sont en fait des miettes de ton pain divin qui tombent pendant ton repas ?


1. - Oui, je suis un être moral, mais ma morale n'est pas la vôtre, même s'il arrive qu'elles puissent se rencontrer. Ainsi, par exemple, votre bonheur ne m'intéresse pas pour lui-même, mais parce qu'il est un soutien à votre instinct de vie. À ce titre, il ne constitue pour moi une "bonne" chose que parce qu'il rend possible la perpétuation de la vie et, par elle, la perspective de votre progression vers un autre stade de l'évolution. J'ai bien conscience que cette réponse peut sembler imprécise, mais ta question mériterait des développements trop conséquents par rapport à l'objet de ce fil.

2. - Je ne me sens pas coupable de vos souffrances, qu'elles vous soient imposées par la Nature ou par vous-mêmes. Je déplore seulement que vous n'en reteniez pas tous les enseignements.

3. - Ce serait une jolie chose n'est-ce pas ? Mais je ne suis pas dans le ciel. Je suis ici.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> - Le vrai Dieu te pardonneras.


Il le fera sans doute puisqu'Il a de l'humour et qu'Il sait bien au fond que tout ça n'a aucune importance, que ce n'est qu'un jeu pour grands enfants. Mais Il le fera sans me le dire parce qu'Il sait aussi que j'ai horreur de ça, que je garde jalousement toutes mes petites fautes, tous mes petits écarts, toutes ces aspérités qui font de moi un homme à part entière, c'est-à-dire un être imparfait et, par conséquent, perfectible. Je ne suis après tout, comme nous tous, qu'un court moment de l'évolution du vivant où la conscience s'est élevée jusqu'à Lui sans pouvoir l'atteindre. reineman disait que c'est un cache-sexe; d'une manière tout aussi irrévérencieuse, je dirais qu'il est plutôt comme la queue du Mickey qu'il fallait attraper dans le manège de mes six ans et qui, à chaque passage, se dérobait sous mes doigts et ceux de mes petits camarades. Trente ans après, j'en suis toujours là, je veux toujours l'impossible, même en sachant que je n'y arriverai pas. Mais j'essaye, j'essaye toujours... Pour ne pas regretter un jour. Parce que je suis têtu. Et parce que l'espoir est une qualité bien humaine.

_Si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, je crois qu'on peut fermer._


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ta majesté... ta soeur, elle y va un peu au bambou ??


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, je crois qu'on peut fermer._



Eh, t'as pas encore répondu à ma question sur les civilisations qui fabriquent des vélos !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh, t'as pas encore répondu à ma question sur les civilisations qui fabriquent des vélos !


Butain, c'est pas humain ! Sonny et toi vous n'êtes pas encore couchés à cette heure ? Mais vous ne dormez donc jamais ???


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Butain, c'est pas humain ! Sonny et toi vous n'êtes pas encore couchés à cette heure ? Mais vous ne dormez donc jamais ???


ha non et si tu veux je peut venir aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha non et si tu veux je peut venir aussi


Toi, tu es bien le seul truc que je sois en peine d'expliquer !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Butain, c'est pas humain ! Sonny et toi vous n'êtes pas encore couchés à cette heure ? Mais vous ne dormez donc jamais ???



Oh là ! Sonny et moi ne dormons et ne couchons jamais ensemble


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es bien le seul truc que je sois en peine d'expliquer !


ho pour temps s'est pas si compliqué que ça.



un toys s'est quoi dans la vie.

prendre un mec comme tout le monde, le faire mariné pendant quelle que année dans une famille bien sous tout rapport avec papa (ouvillé) maman (nounou) grande soeur 1 (desinatrice) grande soeur 2 (qui savais pas trop quoi faire) quand il est a l'age de faire sa crise (16ANS) faite lui rencontré une bande de fou qui vont lui permetre de se rendre compte que la vie est faite pour être vécus. sans honte et sans retenue.

avec une soeur dans le dessin, lui montré que les passion peuvent devenir un métier et que l'on peut prendre son pied a l'école(même si j'y est été longtemps). a l'age de 17 ans fait lui rencontré des fou qui prenne n'importe quoi et quil fasse la même chose a s'en faire crevé (juste a la limite).

la il se rendras encore une foi compte que la vie ne tien pas a grand chose, mais quelle est belle même si elle a quelle que petit défaut.

a l'age de 14 15 ans fait lui découvrir un truc passionant (le son pour moi) laissé le mariné deux ans ou trois et faite lui faire un CDD dans une boite de merde avec plein de fachaud (7 mois me semble corecte en tout cas pas moins de 6 mois) 

a partir de 16 ans faite le travaillé le week end en plus (mais gratos) dans sa passion histoire qu'il fasse des rencontre de travaille et quil se fasse la main. apres son CDD il se rendra vite a l'évidence que l'on peut faire des heure de con dans un travail que l'on aime.

pour finir trouvé lui des potes qui on les même passion que lui mais pas forcément dans la même branche il faut du complémentaire sa permet de travaillé ensemble mais aussi d'avoir des désacor*
sur pas mal de chose qui lui ferons voire que même si ont pas d'accord on peut être potes et sa force l'ouverture d'esprit.

si non donné lui une famille qui le pousse a faire ce qui l'aime même quand il en peut plus.
des potes que même dans 30 ans ils le seront encore.
a mangé et a boire quand il en a besoin.

et si avec sa il n'ai pas heureux fouté lui des baffe a plus en finir et envoyer le dans des lieux ou il n'auras rien. sans billet de retour. (sa lui feras les pied a se con)


----------



## reineman (28 Janvier 2006)

t'as été fouetté avec un dictionnaire étant jeune toi!...giflé à coups de petit robert!....c'est pas possible de faire autant de fautes d'orthographes!..


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as été fouetté avec un dictionnaire étant jeune toi!...giflé à coups de petit robert!....c'est pas possible de faire autant de fautes d'orthographes!..


si si s'est possible.


----------



## reineman (28 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si si s'est possible.



Anarchiste!..


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Anarchiste!..


dislexique et disorthographe pas plus (ha si super fénéant a l'école aussi)


----------



## reineman (28 Janvier 2006)

pauvre france!...meres des arts et des lettres...pauvre du bellay...illusions perdues!...Balzac au pilon et OUi OUi en pléiade...
amen


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> pauvre france!...meres des arts et des lettres...pauvre du bellay...illusions perdues!...Balzac au pilon et OUi OUi en pléiade...
> amen


le pire s'est que je suis fan des jeux de lettre a la télé (oui je sais s'est con comme jeux mais je kiff les chiffres et les lettres, piramyde (j'ai été super triste quand ils on stopé) et tous autres connerie de ce genre)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Et merde... ça a eu le temps de foirer avant que j'arrive. Désolé Doc, J'aurais aimé accéder à ta demande tout de suite, mais j'étais dans le train... 

Puisque tu l'as demandé, je ferme ce fil mythique et te remercie 
Belle performance.


----------

